# Star Wars: Republic and Empire (OOC thread)



## drothgery (Nov 15, 2008)

Characters Thread
IC Thread

Sometimes, when you kill the evil overlord, the evil empire goes on. Sometimes the hero dies. Sometimes when a legend falls, no one is there to pick up their star. But sometimes someone is. 

Luke Skywalker was one of the first group. Leia Organa had only learned Luke was her brother, and that she was Force sensitive, just before his death in the destruction of the second Death Star. It took a long time of searching the galaxy for any clue of Jedi lore and the slightest clue on how to use the Light Side of the Force before she was ready to try and build a new Jedi Order.

But Admiral Ackbar was one of the second. Vice Admiral Istara Kandorian Serrano's task force had been sent to reinforce the Republic's 3rd Fleet, under Ackbar's direct command, when the legendary Mon Calimari Admiral was killed. She took command, and managed to destroy Darth Pauran's flagship and break his fleet, killing the Sith Emperor.

But for all of her efforts, twenty years after that victory, the Empire still controls more of the Galaxy than the Republic. There has never been a lasting truce, let alone peace. And in the wake of the assassination of Leia Solo, a new dark Empress is on the move.

* * * * *

I'm seeking 4-6 5th level Star Wars Saga PCs. The game won't start before the weekend afer Thanksgiving (11/29). Recruiting closed at the end of the day on Saturday 11/22. PCs will be members of the Republic military or working closely with them (Jedi, some civillian contractors, or be creative). Please note that starship combat will be at least as common as character-scale combat in this game.

Timeline

[sblock]
5 ABY - Battle of Endor; 2nd Death Star destroyed - Darth Vader, the Emperor, and Luke Skywalker killed; Alliance to Restore the Republic makes major advances in the immediate aftermath
6 ABY - New Republic declared; Leia Organa Solo withdraws from politics to seek out Force lore, as there are no known living Jedi, Padme Solo born to Leia Organa Solo and Han Solo, Eryk Serrano born to Istara Kandorian Serrano and Waric Serrano
7 ABY - Mon Mothma elected President of the Republic with only token opposition
9 ABY - Darth Pauran seizes control of the Empire, makes significant gains with Adm. Thrawn as his principal Naval commander in the field; Luke Solo born
11 ABY - Adm. Ackbar killed in action over Anaxes; Adm. Istara Kandorian Serrano takes command of Republic Fleet and defeats Thrawn over her homeworld; Darth Pauran killed
13 ABY - Leia Solo establishes a Jedi academy to build a new Jedi Order with the help of other force-sensitives she has found over the last 7 years
14 ABY - Adm. Serrano moves her flagship to the Kandorian Heavy Industries Battleship _Freedom_; KHI becomes the primary source for Republic capital ships (though Mon Calimari designs remain prominent as well)
16 ABY - After several failed attempts to take Courscant, the New Republic decides to permanently establish its capital on Anaxes
17 ABY - Grand Moff Ardus Kaine takes control of the Empire, begins major new offensive on the Republic (which controls about 15% of what was the Old Republic at this point); Thrawn reappears
19 ABY - Gaven Marinikar elected president of the Republic
21 ABY - Grand Admiral Thrawn captured and his fleet destroyed over Mon Calimari, ending Grand Moff Kaine's offensive
22 ABY - Padme Solo, Eryk Serrano formally enter Jedi training
26 ABY - Leia Solo assassinated by a Sith agent; Padme Solo takes over the Jedi Order despite her youth
27 ABY - Darth Giada becomes Empress
28 ABY - Present day
[/sblock]

Rules
[sblock]
- characters are 6th level Star Wars Saga characters, built with a 30 point buy + stat bonuses from 4th level; droid PCs must use one of the templates from Scavenger's Guide to Droids
- all Saga Edition sourcebooks are allowed
- characters must be capable of speaking basic [droids must have a vocabulator]
- characters must be active members of the Republic military, or otherwise closely working with them, to the point where they can reasonably be aboard a warship involved in active military operations (members of the New Jedi Order, for example, though serving officers and enlisted personnel can be Jedi). Alternatively, you can play someone currently on Ruusan who's willing to join the Republic military, though this will mean you'll be a low-ranking enlisted person.
- although some PCs can be Republic Marines, your character should have a role in starship combat (whether as a pilot, gunner, tactician, or engineer)
[/sblock]

Conflicts Within the Republic
[sblock]
- a small, but growing faction in the Senate believes the Anaxsi have too much influence in the government (President Marinikar, War Minister Serrano, Fleet Admiral Serrano, and three other ministers are from Anaxes, as is the chairman of the War Committee in the Senate; also, because the Republic capital is at Anaxes, a great many low-level functionaries are Anaxsi, and for cultural reasons they are overrepresented in the officer corps of the Republic military); this attitude is more common in worlds that were in open rebellion before the Battle of Endor (Anaxes openly joined the Republic only in 8 ABY, when the Admiral commanding the Star Destroyer _Whelm_ and his task force defected)
- some of the more idealistic founding members of the Republic, including retired former President Mon Mothma, are concerned that Republic society is overly militaristic
- there is widespread concern that Padme Solo was too young and inexperienced to take over for her mother as head of the New Jedi Order (though no one else was seriously proposed as an alternative)
- some factions tired of decades of war want to negotiate a peace with the Empire
- planets whose goods compete with Correllia (which is not a member of the Republic) dislike the free trade and a mutual defense agreement with the Republic (though both President Marinikar and former President Mon Mothma support the policy as a long-term strategy to draw Correllia into the Republic peacefully)
[/sblock]

Special notes for Jedi
[sblock]
- The New Jedi Order founded by Leia Solo's knowledge of Jedi lore is incomplete, largely derived from fragmentary records and contact with groups that splintered from the Jedi long ago, such as the Jensaarai. With the death of both Darth Sidious and his Apprentice Darth Vader, the Sith are in much the same state. As such, neither the Jedi Master prestige class nor the Sith Lord prestige class are available.
- Because the Leia's Jedi order is relatively new and its formal training methods are still developing, members of the Jedi order with levels in classes other than Jedi -- and even with no levels in Jedi -- are very common, and maybe even a majority; frex, Padme Solo is a noble/Jedi/Force Adept/Force Disciple
[/sblock]

Big Things That May Not Be Obvious From The Timeline
[sblock]
- The Emperor had no clones
- The Yuuzhan Vong do not exist; the enemy the Chiss were dealing with (and which brought Thrawn to the Empire's notice) was someone else
[/sblock]

Notes on EU stuff
[sblock]
- anyone born after the battle of Endor has been butterflied out of existence; shortly after the battle of Endor, the same parents may have had a child on the same day with the same name, but he or she is an entirely different person. A few moths later, conditions have changed too much.
- it's quite possible that characters that were alive in 28 ABY in the canon timeline are dead, and that characters that died before 28 ABY are alive (though if they died at a relatively old age, they're almost certainly still dead)
- most of what I know about post-Return of the Jedi events in the canon Star Wars universe has been drawn from Wookieepedia
[/sblock]

Notes for new players
[sblock]
The PCs are currently on Ruusan, chasing after a mysterious figure from Darth Giada's entourage, who seems to have sacrificed a frigate in an attempt to divert them (and their superiors).

In this time line, there's a small smuggler's port on Ruusan, but it is otherwise uninhabited; neither the Republic nor the Empire claim the world.

I'm looking for 1-2 new players; you can either create a new character from scratch or 'promote' an NPC to PC status if you find him or her interesting (though not the PC's frigate's captain, Commander Cyn, or its fighter wing commander, Lt. Gellian).

If anyone who dropped this game last year wants to reprise his or her character, that's okay too.
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Nov 15, 2008)

A bit of backstory...

Comments from the journals of Fleet Admiral Istara Kandorian Serrano

- On Grand Admiral Thrawn
[sblock]
"I've often been asked why I had so much success against him -- we faced each other five times before he was captured; I clearly won three times, clearly lost once, and once it was indecisive -- while others did not. A glib answer to why I had success against him would be that Anaxsi devote very little effort into art. But in truth there are a lot of reasons. He was, to be a sure, a brilliant tactician, and a better than fair strategist. But it always seemed to me that he was concerned with beating the other Admiral, while my goal was always to beat the other fleet. 

"What he said -- and I spoke to him in person after we captured him -- was that he had made an extensive study of both my personal background and Anaxsi culture after he found out who the admiral was who faced him the first time my fleet faced his. And he didn't think I fought entirely like a protege of Ackbar's, or an Anaxsi, or an engineer, or an economist, or a fighter pilot's wife, or an industrialist's daughter, or a mother. So it was difficult to predict me.

"My answer is that I tried something different every time. By the time my task force met him the first time, I'd captured every strategic point for resupply, picked off his light forces, and forced him to retreat.

"The second time, he knew who I was, and caught me outnumbered; I was lucky to escape with most of my fleet intact. Ackbar told me later that he didn't think many admirals would have gotten out that mess alive, but I still count that as a loss. The history books -- at least here in the Republic -- call it a draw, since I didn't lose any capital ships, and my overall campaign was successful.

"The third, I'm sure he had been expecting to face Ackbar, not me. But my task force arrived just before he destroyed Home One, and command fell to me. More importantly, my task force were the MC90 prototypes with the first proton missiles; with the combined fire of every missile launcher from all six, we destroyed his Super Star Destroyer, and Darth Pauran with it. For a long time, I thought Thrawn had died then, too.

"The fourth bothers me the most; we had been making great gains in the aftermath of Darth Pauran's death when Thrawn re-appeared with three squadrons of new Imperial III class Star Destroyers with proton missiles of their own. Somewhere along the lines I forgot that the technology behind them was pretty straightforward; I wasn't used to seeing technical innovation from the Empire, and lost a quarter of Third Fleet for it. I offered Mon Mothma my resignation after that battle; she wouldn't take it.

"And the last time -- when we finally captured him -- there wasn't a lot of finesse involved. I had a larger, more modern fleet with more experienced and better-trained people. And he never really seemed to consider that someone might spend as much effort studying him as he put into studying his opponents; I was determined not to give him any opportunity to pull off something clever. Everyone was expecting some brilliant maneuver, but what we ended up with was basically a slugfest. And I had more slugs."
[/sblock]

- on new technology

[sblock]
"I'm credited with far more than I actually did, I think. The basic concept behind proton missiles was mine, but it was a great many Kandorian Heavy Industries engineers that made the idea real. All I did was run some basic equations that led me to question why capital ships used snub fighter sized missiles. And when KHI turned that into an actual design and prototypes, I argued for modifying the MC90 prototypes under construction to field test the idea.

"I wrote up the design requirements and reviewed the concepts for the Freedom class battleships and Alderaan class cruisers, but I didn't design them myself. I knew committing the Republic Navy to capital ships that used missiles as their primary armament was a serious logistical risk, but the advantages seemed so big I thought we had to take them.

"When the Empire started deploying their own proton missiles, I thought we just might be able to manage a bomber that could handle enough proton missiles to be useful, and that idea became the P-wing. Waric had more to do with developing that concept than I, and neither of us were starship designers.

"The one thing I will take credit for was the upgrades in defensive fire targeting systems we developed in response to the Imperial proton missiles. That was largely software, and I've always been an excellent programmer. More than that, there were some underlying similarities with financial modelling in the routines I used to predict how to best defend against mass missile attacks."
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 15, 2008)

*raises hand*

I want in. 

I'd like to make a Jedi, one of the young force-sensitives discovered by Leia and who's been in the Academy since she was quite young. She's hit hard by Leia's death, and though she has nothing against Padme, she has doubts about her readiness to lead the Order. Doubts she keeps to herself...mainly because there's no one else who could claim to be more ready. 

Even so, in the two years following Leia's death, she's been seeking assignments out in the galaxy wherever possible...particularly interested in seeking out and ending the danger that the Sith clearly still pose, and in uncovering more Force lore to aid the Jedi Order in gaining the strength it needs to survive.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 15, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> I want in.
> 
> I'd like to make a Jedi, one of the young force-sensitives discovered by Leia and who's been in the Academy since she was quite young. She's hit hard by Leia's death, and though she has nothing against Padme, she has doubts about her readiness to lead the Order. Doubts she keeps to herself...mainly because there's no one else who could claim to be more ready.




Looks like a good concept.

[sblock=Note for Jedi]
Doubts about Padme's readiness to lead the Order are not at all uncommon, though Jedi know she is in many ways the most gifted weilder of the Force in the order, after her mother's death. She's certainly extraordinarily skilled with farseeing, though her skills with a lightsaber are not among the best of the Jedi.
[/sblock]


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 15, 2008)

_We don't serve their kind here. Your droids – they'll have to wait outside."_

Why the anti-droid prejudice?


----------



## drothgery (Nov 15, 2008)

Ambrus said:


> Why the anti-droid prejudice?




It's not very straightforward to determine if someone's got their droid constructed right.


----------



## Ambrus (Nov 15, 2008)

But Star Wars is all about the heroic droid characters; slicing imperial computer networks, smuggling data on secret rebel missions, space combat, rescuing hapless masters, saving the galaxy... Why tell a story if you're not going to include the hero?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 15, 2008)

[sblock=Varin  (rough concept)]

Varin had been at the new Jedi academy since it opened.  He was honored enough to of been on of the very first accepted to learn it's new teachings.  Though he felt the force as strongly as anyone, he had a hard time learning to control it.  

He had never been interested in building his power too rapidly, as he had been told greed would quickly corrupt him and bring him to the Dark Side.  It wasn't until the Sith Lord had been chosen as Empress that he felt the calling to become stronger, to become closer to the Old Jedi Masters.  

And so for the last year he had been training.  Twice he had pushed himself past the point of exhaustion, and had to be told to slow down.  Varin could tell that some of the other Jedi at the Academy were worried about him.  He knew he seemed obsessed and that they thought he was lurking near the path to the Dark Side.  

Truth be told, he wasn't sure anymore.  He knew that someone had to oppose Darth Giada, and would rather it be him than to lose one of his friends.  Somewhere during training, he wasn't sure if he had put anger and emotion into his actions or not.  All he knew was that he was walking a very fine line.  [/sblock]


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 16, 2008)

Belloc "Bel" Sinde--a Naboo soldier drafted at a young age to serve in Darth Sideous's Imperial Guard.  At age 14, before he had been completely corrupted by the training, Emperor Palpatine died, and Bel, loyal Imperialist that he was, was surprised: not at the death of his leader and soon-to-be master, but at the fact that he was so relieved to never have to serve such an evil man.  Within a year Bel had defected to the New Republlic, using his military experience to aid their war against the Empire.

I'll be a Scout 2/Soldier 3 with some piloting skills who specializes in melee combat.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 16, 2008)

I so definitely would like in on this and since I'm fairly sure we'll have an influx of Jedi, I'd like to go for a Corellian "contractor", which is new Republic speak for a smuggler who works for them, be it smugglin' arms, munitions, or operatives.

Rough Concept Outline:

Working as an Independent Military Contractor, the Corellian Pilot, Wes Colton, is a privateer smuggler for the Republic, moving goods and sentient beings, as well as providing recon, for the military's more clandestine operations. Colton was born on the day that the Second Death Star was destroyed, which many feel is quite a lucky day and accounts for some of his skill at getting out of a tight situation.

Several years ago, in a negotiation to secure his contract with the Republic, Wes agree to the note that represented the loan for his ship being transfered to the Republic, thus securing exclusive rights for the Republic for a term of seven years, of which he is only halfway through. While the move may have seemed, to some, as reckless and a bad business decision, Wes knew it was his best bet as the crime lord who held the note was getting very intense, with respect to the payment schedule.

Anyhow, that's just a rough idea of my pilot, if you're interested.


----------



## possum (Nov 16, 2008)

My concept

[sblock]
You could always say that my family hasn't had the best of luck when it came to the Sith.  My father was killed by Darth Vader in the weeks after the destruction of the Death Star, and my brother--a Jedi--was one of those killed during one of the many failed strikes on Coruscant.  Now, a Sith is ruling the Empire once again, and has murdered the respected leader of the Order.  Even though I've not been blessed with Force-sensitivity, I vow to do everything in my power to make sure that the stories my father told me of the Purge don't happen again.

Rosa Merridon: Noble 3/Scoundrel 2[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Nov 16, 2008)

Quick comments - 
General for everyone: I've edited the first post to make this a bit clearer, but at least half of the combat in this game, if not more, will be ship-to-ship, not character to character. So I probably won't take more than one melee-oriented type.

OnlytheStrong: I think Varin's a bit darker than I'm looking for in this game

ShaggySpellsword: Just as an FYI - Bel would be in his late 30s at the start of this game, which is fine if you're picturing him as a 'grizzled senior NCO' type, but I'm not sure if that's what you're going for.

Friadoc: It's workable, but just as an FYI, for the last fifteen years or so, the Republic has had pretty much no need to smuggle arms; the only things it has trouble making enough of for its needs are bleeding-edge items that the Empire can't make at all.

possum: Good background for Rosa, though I'm not sure what her skills are.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 16, 2008)

drothgery said:


> ShaggySpellsword: Just as an FYI - Bel would be in his late 30s at the start of this game, which is fine if you're picturing him as a 'grizzled senior NCO' type, but I'm not sure if that's what you're going for.




That's actually exactly what I'm going for.  A veteran that knows what he's doing, has been around, and can act as an elder advisor-type to the presumably younger Jedi-types.

If MOST of the combat is ship-to-ship, I might shift from a melee-specialist that can pilot to a pilot that can melee (or even just shoot...I dunno.)

I still like the idea of brainwashed idealist youth-turned idealist veteran soldier for the other side...will think about different build options.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 16, 2008)

ShaggySpellsword said:


> That's actually exactly what I'm going for.  A veteran that knows what he's doing, has been around, and can act as an elder advisor-type to the presumably younger Jedi-types.
> 
> If MOST of the combat is ship-to-ship, I might shift from a melee-specialist that can pilot to a pilot that can melee (or even just shoot...I dunno.)
> 
> I still like the idea of brainwashed idealist youth-turned idealist veteran soldier for the other side...will think about different build options.




Cool. Just wanted to make sure you weren't making a mistake with timelines there.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 16, 2008)

drothgery said:


> OnlytheStrong: I think Varin's a bit darker than I'm looking for in this game




Thought you might say that   He's not meant to be a bad guy, but I will fix it anyway! lol  Do you mind having more than 1 jedi in a game?  I see that you really only want 1 melee type, and was thinking I could focus more on Force Powers and piloting (or something similar). I have been dying to play one, but will gladly play something else if it helps out.  


I was going to write another background...... but am drawing a blank currently lol.  He is what I have thought of though:[sblock=Base Stuff]

Father was in the Battle of Endor, before Varin was born. (maybe he was an officer, so Varin learned some strategies)

Homeworld is still undecided.

Was invited to the New Jedi Academy when Leia Solo organized it, he was 5 years old at the time.  

Specializes in strategy/force powers.  While he can use a lightsaber, he would rather use the Force to control an outcome.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 16, 2008)

I could easily make my Jedi more of a "force pilot" sort...

Maybe we should focus on party roles at first here.

What sort of ship will we have? If it's a larger ship with fighters, there's room for several pilots. If it's a corvette or smaller, there'll probably be just one "main" pilot, a gunner, and a few other posts.

That'll help guide and inform the concepts as we come up with them.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 16, 2008)

drothgery said:


> Friadoc: It's workable, but just as an FYI, for the last fifteen years or so, the Republic has had pretty much no need to smuggle arms; the only things it has trouble making enough of for its needs are bleeding-edge items that the Empire can't make at all.




So, would more of a personnel smuggler make sense? I.E. Defectors, SpecOps deployments, and such things?

Thus, his previous reputation as a smuggler caught the attention of someone, gained him a couple of contracts, before he decided he liked the idea of being an IMC for the Republic and sought the long term contract?

If that's still a bit off, I'm more than up for discussing roles with folks and seeing if one fits, for me and go from there.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 16, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> I could easily make my Jedi more of a "force pilot" sort...
> 
> Maybe we should focus on party roles at first here.
> 
> ...




Hmm... I was actually kind of hoping to let the party determine the kind of ship I put you on.

The Republic's warship classes, from largest to smallest, at this time are

Mon Calimari _Viscount_-class Star Defender (slightly modified from its configuration in _Starships of the Galaxy_ due to the proton missile project); the Republic doesn't have many of them, because Admiral Serrano doesn't approve of the project, but since construction of the first few was pretty far along before Admiral Serrano became Fleet Admiral, a small number were built
Kandorian Heavy Industries _Freedom_-class Battleship (new design; somewhat smaller than any Super Star Destroyer/Star Dreadnaught/Star Defender class, but larger than any Star Destroyer)
Mon Calimari MC90-class Cruiser (doesn't appear in SotG, but exists in canon; in this timeline they're slightly different, again due to the proton missile project)
Kandorian Heavy Industries _Alderaan_-class Light Cruiser (new design)
Republic Enginnering Corp _Sacheen_-class Frigate (slightly modified, again, due to the proton missile project)
Koensayr Manufacturing P-Wing Starfighter (new design; basically the successor to the B-wing; it was developed instead of the K-wing, and is basically a starfighter wrapped around two proton missile launchers and a storage bay for 16 proton missiles) 
FreiTek E-Wing Stafighter, Type B (while the canon New Republic considered the E-Wing too expensive for its mainline fighters, the New Republic of this timeline does not)

The Republic also has a fair number of older or captured craft, everything from Y-Wing fighters to Super Star Destroyers, but for the most part capital ships from prior to the proton missile project have been sent to the breakers or placed in reserve.

It's likely that I'll put you on a _Sacheen_-class frigate. It's small enough that if we have a 'pure command track' type, I can let that PC be XO of the ship, and has a few fighters for pilot types.


----------



## Insight (Nov 16, 2008)

I wish I had time for this, cause it sounds like fun.  NaNoWriMo is taking up all of my available time right now.  Good luck all.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 16, 2008)

Okay........ I'm thinking about playing a Jedi Starfighter..... IF we have starfighters on our frigate lol.  If not..... well I will find a way to make him fit lol.  

Would the new academy put 2 of their new order onto a frigate?  I could see them doing it with "advanced" students, to see what they can do/learn..... but I kdon't know.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 16, 2008)

Seems like pairs are a good way for Jedi to operate, really. Especially given that the current crop of Jedi are younger and less experienced than in the Old Republic, by and large, and the Galaxy is more dangerous and less stable.

Sort of like galactic police. Everyone has a partner. They watch each other's backs, get each other out of (and maybe into) trouble, and all that.

Rather than use master/padawan pairs, they use more or less equally trained partners.

Or, maybe it's not standard procedure, and this is an unusual situation. We could each have different masters, who each have different reasons to put us on this expedition, leading to interesting possibilities.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm curious as to how we would rank in the Academy?  I would assume that both characters started pretty much around the time it opened.  Would we be high ranking students?  Or.... slow learners? lol


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 16, 2008)

Ooh! Yes, I would like in... So many Jedi characters already but I'd so want to play one too. The concept would be something like a pretty straightforward Lightsaber combatant. He's not strong in the Force, but boy can he swing that blade. Serves also as the shipboard gunner.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 16, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:


> I'm curious as to how we would rank in the Academy?  I would assume that both characters started pretty much around the time it opened.  Would we be high ranking students?  Or.... slow learners? lol




Well, the Academy has been around for about 15 years at this point, and there are about a hundred or so Jedi and formally accepted students (humans and races that age similarly formally enter the Academy at sixteen, and typically study for four years there; some recieve informal instruction in the Force earlier). There aren't anywhere near enough Masters to place every student in a formal master/padawan relationship, unless they want to assign padawans to people only a year or two removed from being students themselves. A graduate from Leia's Academy does call himself or herself a Jedi Knight, but for game mechanics purposes likely does not have levels in the Jedi Knight Prestige Class yet (and is probably 4th or 5th level).

What students do after graduating is largely their own affair. Some stay for advanced studies (the Jedi Masters largely did this). Some go out in the world. It's not uncommon for them to formally join the Republic military (the Navy offers a lot of incentives for them to join; Leia thought the practice was a bit over the top, but never did more about it than informally complain; Admiral Serrano thinks Jedi make good officers, and isn't about to discontinue the practice unless the government formally ends it).

So with very few exceptions, New Republic era Jedi Masters are about as skilled as pre-Empire era Jedi Knights (at least when it comes to the Force and lightsabers).


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 16, 2008)

Ah, that sounds good to me.  I was thinking Varin was either human or Zabrak (I love that race for some reason).  He will prolly be a human.  Soo....... thanks for the info on the Jedi stuff.  I am still tossing backgrounds around. Will prolly have one soon.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 16, 2008)

Ooh, this looks like a great deal of fun.  I think in basic concept I'd want to make a New Republic Marine - fulfilling the gunner role in ship-to-ship combat, mainly.  I'll have more details on background/character and an idea of build up soon.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 16, 2008)

[sblock=Varin]

Varin was born on Naboo, actually near the Emperor's Retreat.  The irony fell in that his father was an officer in the Rebel Navy.  Varin would remember his mother during the Battle of Endor, hurriedly moving around the house.  She was cleaning mostly, but Varin was old enough to know that it was just to keep her busy.  To keep her from thinking that her husband had probably died. 

He was 5 when the Battle happened, but he could see his mother.  Standing at the window with tears streaming down her face.  His father returned, openly wearing his rebel uniform in an area all too full of stormtroopers.  It was then that he had heard the news, oddly it was that day that he could remember first feeling the Force. 

Years had passed since that day.  Years he had spent studying tactics and what was left of the knowledge of the Force.  He had thought about joining the Alliance Navy, to follow his father.  It seemed wrong to him.  So instead of actually enlisting, he volunteered.  It had to do with the incentive package they offered the Jedi that would enlist.  To Varin, he could only see it as signing up for greed and quietly tried to keep track of who enlisted for those reasons.  

He had heard about the Dark Side and about how it corrupts the person who claims to wield it.  It didn't frighten him as much as it made him curious of the history behind both the Light and Dark paths.  


...............will finish later.  Is going to be a straight Jedi, but will have knowledge about tactics and piloting.  
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Nov 17, 2008)

Okay, so I the current proposals are

Shayuri - introspective Jedi/possibly 'force pilot'
ShaggySpellsword - veteran NCO type/pilot
Friadoc - 'contractor'/pilot
Blackrat - lightsaber expert/gunner
Nac Mac Feegle - marine/gunner
OnlytheStrong - conflicted Jedi/tactician? 

I never do first-come/first-serve recruiting, so I'd just note that we still seem to be missing any kind of a pure command track type and/or an engineer type.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 17, 2008)

Well, if folks like, especially as we've a lot of options for potential pilots, I could easily convert Wes into a command track/tactical officer type, with only a minor adjustment to him.

I mean, some of the better officers in the Rebellion, now Republic, were from Corellia. 

If that's cool with everyone else, that is? Basically, a bit more Wedge, a bit less younger Han, is cool with me.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 17, 2008)

I may actually bow out to let other people go for this, as I'm not sure I have the time to properly adjust to Saga.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 17, 2008)

I could perhaps be a more intellectual sort...sort of a scouty survivally "action archaeologist" Jedi, who focuses on relic hunting...


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 17, 2008)

Well, I could possibly still switch positions. Engineering will be harder for me to do but I think I could manage. I'll write a more detailed background/concept in a few hours.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 17, 2008)

About the Jedi "ranking". Is it possible to be, although we are only lvl 5, recogniced as a Knight already, instead just a learner? I think your earlier post hinted to that but was not sure. I think that my character could have been given the rank of Knight becouse of his extencive training (and because he is _persona non grata_ in the Academy), eventhough he is considered a "heretic".

Anyways, the background:
[sblock]There were survivors of the Purge. Jedi were a cunning breed behind all their serenity and Savin Brock was a survivor. In the decades after the Purge she hid among the scum of Nal Hutta's darkest deeps, hidden from the Empire, and isolated from even the most worldshaking news. Why she took the young child under her wings was a mystery for even her. Maybe she had grown lonely and longed for the days of the Jedi order. Maybe she felt that it was her duty to keep the teachings of the Jedi alive. She was growing old afterall, and as far as she knew, she was the last of the Order. Maybe others had hidden as she had, but she could not be sure. And so, as she found the orphaned child, crying on his mother's body, she felt the need for a padawan.

It wasn't easy growing on the capital of Hutt Space. But somehow Savin managed to keep the child from showing off his prowess while getting into the inevitable fights. It was perhaps a blessing that the boy wasn't very strong in the Force for he could have wrought havok growing up.

But as time flowed past the boy grew on the teachings of the old woman. He took the tenants of the Order as his own, and though he became a fiersome storm with the blade, he never raised it in anger.

Then Savin passed on. She died peacefully knowing that the ways of the Jedi lived on.

The boy felt a need to get out of Nal Hutta. The tales Savin told of ages past drove him to see the universe himself and he was surpriced to find a Galaxy where the Jedi Order was growing again. He sought out the center of this New Order and presented himself to the Masters. They greeted him with mixed feelings. On one hand he was a Jedi, one with knowledge that was thought to be forever lost, on the other hand, he followed a code that was in many ways different to the New Order, in some ways even very drastically. They didn't want him on the Academy, but they could not either dismiss him altogether. So he was asked to join the Republic Military, to serve with Jedi who could teach him the proper ways without risking the initiates to his misguided "herecy".[/sblock]

I haven't decided on race yet so he still remains unnamed (though I'm thinking about using a nickname that represents his fast reflexes and ferocious fighting style. Maybe "Acklay" . A nickname given by his master since she did not know his real name.). It is possible that I end up playing human for it being an easy choice, but I am thinking about other choices still.

As for the consept. As can be read from the background, he is technically one of the Old Order, having been taught in isolation and not even knowing of the New Order until leaving his secluded haven. He knows much about the Jedi lore that has been lost from the others. And especially he knows the basics of the old Lightsaber combat forms, which is one of the reasons why he is even tolerated. The masters hope that once they can hew the "herecy" out of him, he can become a valuable asset.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 17, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> About the Jedi "ranking". Is it possible to be, although we are only lvl 5, recogniced as a Knight already, instead just a learner? I think your earlier post hinted to that but was not sure. I think that my character could have been given the rank of Knight becouse of his extencive training (and because he is _persona non grata_ in the Academy), eventhough he is considered a "heretic".




Generally, Jedi of Leia's order claim the rank of Knight after graduating from the Academy (usually at level 4-5). People who joined the order after training in other traditions were often granted the rank after a period of study with the Order and evaluation by the Masters.

...



Blackrat said:


> As for the consept. As can be read from the background, he is technically one of the Old Order, having been taught in isolation and not even knowing of the New Order until leaving his secluded haven. He knows much about the Jedi lore that has been lost from the others. And especially he knows the basics of the old Lightsaber combat forms, which is one of the reasons why he is even tolerated. The masters hope that once they can hew the "herecy" out of him, he can become a valuable asset.




It's probably worth mentioning here that the Lightsaber Master at the New Jedi Order Academy is actually a Jensaarai Defender by birth and training, and most of the senior masters (almost anyone much over 30, in fact) were either largely self-taught, taught under non-Jedi traditions, or taught fragmentary parts of the Jedi tradition from survivors of the Purge (no fully trained pre-Purge Jedi survived by the time Leia established her Academy).

It's also worth noting that the New Jedi Order doesn't assign anyone anywhere (other than students at the Academy). They may make requests (and if Padme Solo suggests the consequences of not doing X are dire, it's usually a good idea to do X; she's almost always right about things like that), but that's it.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 17, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> I could perhaps be a more intellectual sort...sort of a scouty survivally "action archaeologist" Jedi, who focuses on relic hunting...




If we don't have all the shipboard combat stations filled, we don't have them all filled. I was just mentioning the missing spots to see if it gave anyone ideas.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 17, 2008)

Friadoc said:


> I mean, some of the better officers in the Rebellion, now Republic, were from Corellia.




Yeah. Despite Corellia not actually being a member of the Republic (they are an ally; there are a not insignificant number of independent worlds in similar situations -- they have trade and defense agreements with the Republic, but are not actually members), there are a not insignificant number of Correllians in the Republic Navy, even decades after the Rebel Alliance turned into the Republic and the Rebel Fleet evolved into the highly professional Republic Navy there is today.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 17, 2008)

drothgery said:


> It's probably worth mentioning here that the Lightsaber Master at the New Jedi Order Academy is actually a Jensaarai Defender by birth and training, and most of the senior masters (almost anyone much over 30, in fact) were either largely self-taught, taught under non-Jedi traditions, or taught fragmentary parts of the Jedi tradition from survivors of the Purge (no fully trained pre-Purge Jedi survived by the time Leia established her Academy).



Yeah, I didn't mean that they'd plan for him to become a battlemaster but as he is trained in the basics of old forms, he could teach a trick here and there. It was just presented as a prelude for him to "self-learn" some of the actual forms once gained enough levels.



> It's also worth noting that the New Jedi Order doesn't assign anyone anywhere (other than students at the Academy). They may make requests (and if Padme Solo suggests the consequences of not doing X are dire, it's usually a good idea to do X; she's almost always right about things like that), but that's it.



Well, they might have "asked" him to join a group of Jedi who are taught the "new" Code, in hopes of roughing the edges off of him . Considering the old Code is more rigid, he might seem like very very uptight guy 

But anyways, you didn't give any comment to the background itself.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm interested. I'll come up with a concept later.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Nov 17, 2008)

I am extremely interested, but there are already many applicants and many Jedi's, so I will just apply for the alts list. 

The idea was of a 24-ish years old Jedi, taught by one of the survivors of the purge. A young "hotshot", in the sense that his mastery in the power is exceptional (focused skill, taken the feat that gives you additional powers known several times). His control of the lightsaber less so, but if he continues on his path, he may arrive to a point where he no longer needs to use his lightsaber in combat. In fact, he is interested only in the mastery of the force, as lighsaber combat is "basic". Learning the mysteries of the legendary force users of the past...well, that's something entirely different. Great users of the force in the past would be his heroes, if the archives bear any mention of them (bodo baas, for example, but most of all Fay) Generally not very adherent to the hierarchy, but firm and loyal supporter of Padme Solo, as he thinks that she has the stuff of a legendary leader.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 17, 2008)

drothgery said:


> I never do first-come/first-serve recruiting, so I'd just note that we still seem to be missing any kind of a pure command track type and/or an engineer type.




I'll work on an engineer type


----------



## possum (Nov 18, 2008)

[sblock]
Rosa Merridon

Medium Human Noble 3/Scoundrel 2
Init +9; Senses Perception +8
Languages Basic, Huttese, Old Galactic, Shyriiwook, Bothese



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Defenses Ref 19 (flat-footed 17), Fort 17, Will 17; 
hp 40; Threshold 17

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Speed 6 squares
Ranged Blaster pistol +4, damage 3d6+2
Base Atk +2; Grp +2
Special Actions Dodge, Point Blank Shot, 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Abilities Str 10, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 13, Cha 12
Feats Dodge, Linguist, Point Blank Shot, Skill Focus (Deception), Vehicular Combat, Weapon Proficiencies (pistols, simple, heavy)
Skills Deception +13, Gather Information +8, Initiative +9, Knowledge (tactics) +10, Knowledge (Galactic Lore) +10, Knowledge (Bureacracy) +10, Perception +8, Persuasion +7, Pilot +7, Use Computer +10
Talents: Coordinate, Born Leader, Hyperdriven
Possessions Datapad, long-range comlink, blaster pistol, New Republic military uniform, various civilian clothing.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Nov 18, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> But anyways, you didn't give any comment to the background itself.




Oh, that looks good.



Tailspinner said:


> I'll work on an engineer type




Cool.



Nightbreeze said:


> I am extremely interested, but there are already many applicants and many Jedi's, so I will just apply for the alts list.




I'm going to take what I think are the best six or so applicants; posting first isn't going to give anyone an advantage. And because I'm travelling for work later this week, I'm probably not going to make any decisions on PCs until this weekend.

Anyway, what I'd like to see from everyone is...

* * * *

name gender, species class(es) level(s)

Background, explaining what your character does in and out of combat.

e.g.

Eryk Serrano, Human Male Soldier 1/Jedi 6/Jedi Knight 1/Ace Pilot 1

Eryk is the only child of Fleet Admiral Istara Serrano, and Minister of War Waric Serrano. With his parents active officers in the Republic Navy, he was largely raised by his mother's family on Anaxes until his father retired from the Navy largely to remove any appearances of favoritism (when Istara Serrano became Fleet Admiral, there was no position Waric could take that would not be under her command). Shortly after that, though, a social visit from Leia Solo revealed that he was Force sensitive. At the Jedi Academy, he became close friends with Padme Solo, both of them trying to live up to the example of their famous parents. He proved fairly adept with the Force and a natural pilot, though he shied away from the command roles both his parents had thrived in. After Leia's death, Eryk has been one of Padme's few age-mates among her close confidants, and often acts as her personal pilot. He's an excellent starfighter pilot, a very good shot, and keen observer of personal interaction.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 18, 2008)

drothgery said:


> Oh, that looks good.




Cool. I am so far considering Cathar species from KOTOR campaign guide. I'm thinking that "Storm" and his mother were slaves to a hutt, but his mother tried to escape and ended up dead. The hutts thought that he is dead too, which is in no small part due to Savin rescuing him. Cathar also make interesting for it's conflicted nature. He adheres very stricly to the Code, but as Cathar are very passionate creatures it takes even greater effort from his part. Also I feel like him fighting in a way that to an outsider looks like he is in berserker rage when in truth he still holds back all his emotions (Just descriptive ). 

But I get Scum and Villainy today so I'll check that before making final decision if that's okay.

So far: Storm, Male Cathar Jedi 5. Lightsaber specialist/ Gunner


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 18, 2008)

[sblock=Varin]



Varin Talon, Human Male  Jedi 5



Varin is a very quick witted man.  He lacks the physical stature that one would assume a Jedi possess' but makes up for it in his knowledge of both tactics and diplomacy.  

He led a rather typical human's life on Naboo, the only big difference is that his home was entirely too close to the Emperor's Retreat.  One more than one occassion, his home would be a stomping ground for the stormtroopers and sometimes even an AT-ST.  

His father was a member of the Alliance, and so was gone more often than he was at home.  When Varin reached the age of 12, his mother allowed him to travel with his father.  Varin managed to learn alot from watching how the military worked.  He learned how to speak to people appropriately, how to run a ship, and how to use that ship to the best of it's possible abilities. 

At the age of 16 his father moved him yet again, and yet again it was a move that Varin ended up being very grateful for.  He recieved training at the Jedi Academy.  His past teachings were rapidly moving into his present ones, as he learned to use the Force to do things that most people couldn't do on a ship.  

His years spent at the Academy were some of the best of his life, but after 4 years there it was time for him to leave.  He wasn't sure where to go yet, but knew that his future was in space.  He belonged on a ship.  [/sblock]


Cleaned up his background some. Made it less...... conflicted and more ability oriented.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 18, 2008)

I just realized what made your original descriptions have a familiar tone drothgery... I think I've met this Grand Admiral Serrano before . I wonder if she has a certain Xenophobic Demolitions Expert as her advisor .


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi, I'm a little late (I can only post Tue -Fri for the time being) would a Jedi affilated character be fine, speak, a Jensaarai?


----------



## drothgery (Nov 18, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> I just realized what made your original descriptions have a familiar tone drothgery... I think I've met this Grand Fleet Admiral Serrano before .




Heh.



Blackrat said:


> I wonder if she has a certain Xenophobic Demolitions Expert as her advisor .




So you're saying you don't think he'd retire and go back home after he had his twenty years in?


----------



## drothgery (Nov 18, 2008)

Walking Dad said:


> Hi, I'm a little late (I can only post Tue -Fri for the time being) would a Jedi affilated character be fine, speak, a Jensaarai?




Sure. Write something up. At some point Leia found the Jensaarai and built enough of a relationship with them that Kelbis Nu is the lightsaber instructor at the Jedi Academy, but I haven't fleshed out the details of how that happened.

I can't guarantee a spot to anyone, but I'm going to take the six best backgrounds (in my opinion) that fit the set-up for this game.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Nov 18, 2008)

*Darses Arkano*
Human male
Jedi 5

[sblock=Appearance] Darses is a 24 years old human with long and black hair. He is quite tall, and quite thin, which gives him almost an aristocratic appearance. This is confirmed by an intelligent and austere face, a scarred right cheek, lips slightly tipped as if he was judging his surroundings: judging them negatively, apparently. His eyes are brown tinged with a strange golden touch, and they are often a little bit wide, as if he was surprised and interested. He wears long and flowing robes, brightly colored with red and green motives. Other than that, and a belt, he doesn't appear to carry anything else: not even a lightsaber. Attentive observers however can notice that there indeed is a lightsaber, on the internal part of his robes: not carefully concealed, just out of sight. 

Perhaps the first thing that is noticed when he appears, however, is that unless he is on a Republican military ship, a little and stunningly beatiful girl follows him everywhere. She seems to be at most 4 years old, and has blonde-brown hair and slightly pointed ears. Her beautiful violet eyes gaze innocently, absorbing the surroundings. She is also very quiet, and never wanders too far from Darses.[/sblock]

[sblock=background]Darses was born the son of merchants on the planet Bpfassh, in the Outer rim. Before the advent of the Empire, that planet was only know for the fact that several Dark Jedi originated from there, and rampaged through the sector, to be stopped by a Jedi taskforce led by Master Yoda himself. The Dark Jedi were popular and powerful figures on the backward planet, and the spread mistrust of the Jedi that episode generated was only reinforced by the Imperial propaganda.

For his entire childhood, Darses was regarded as a mental retard: he had a severe attention deficit disorder, and always seemed to be be in his own world. He barely knew how to speak, and he was by no means capable of reading or writing. His parents died during an epidemy and the only relative left was his grand-grandmother, which inherited all the (small) fortunes of the family. The old lady stubbornly decided that she would see him healed before her death, and spent her every fund for this purpose. The scientific laboratories on Bpfassh couldn't find out what was wrong with Darses: his brain scans, although revealing some strange anomalies, didn't find anything that could cause such great symptoms. When Duilia heard that the rebel alliance is trying to revive the Jedi order, she sold everything she possessed and boarded a ship towards the Galactic core.

After several months of information gathering, Duilia met Leia Organa Solo, and presented her the 12 years old Darses. As soon as Leia touched the child, she collapsed on the floor, blacking out because of a sudden and complete exhaustion. After the eager bodyguards finally ensured that Leia is fine, and the whole misunderstanding was cleared, everyone was astonished to see that Darses had suddenly became a normal young boy: he could speak, he could read and write and seemed to be quite bright. At the same time, however, he had very dim memories of his whole life, not remembering at all his parents, and the only person he recognized was Duilia. 

After accomplishing her goal, and seeing her grand-grandnephew healed and accepted at the Jedi academy, the old woman finally let herself go, and passed out just a few months later at the venerable age of 103. 

Darses proved to be still a little bit strange. He plain out ignored half of the things that his teachers tried to teach him, sustaining either that they are doing it wrong or that they are teaching it wrong. It wasn't a good way to make friends, so eventually he stopped commenting, and everyone thought that he had finally grown up. In truth, he had simply realized that there is no sense in antagonizing them: evidently, he was the only one with a voice in his head, guiding him trough visions and dreams to new levels of the force mastery. His progress was astonishing not only because of his speed (he was quite slower than Padme Solo, though): the complete surprise came from the fact that he started manifesting force powers that no one used to teach, and he knew a lot of them.

While his progress with the lightsaber was close to null, he rapidly progressed in force mastery and the study in several fields: history, hard sciences, technology and military tactics. At the age of 18 in fact he left the Academy to act as an assistant to the Navy's officers. He started to return every 6 months, spending at least a week with each new student, teaching them mostly about telekinetic powers. He actually just gives some basic lessons, and seemed more interested in evaluating rather than in teaching.

Three years ago, he disappeared for almost 10 months, cutting all contacts and reappearing with the scar on his face and a small girl. Although he allowed the medics to fully examined him, he refused to speak about her and even flat out denied to one of the Jedi the right to examine her. This led him to a nasty conflict with the said Jedi, a senior master according to whom the young girl is force sensitive and must be further examined and trained. Darses defied the authority of the Jedi, and found some backing in the council: after all, if he wished to raise and train her, that is no problem: even if he refuses to call himself a Jedi Knight (opting for just Jedi), he was already graduated by the time. Besides, his reputation as a Jedi who has never in his life used the lightsaber in actual combat was already spreading.

Darses acts as an assistant and consultant for the Navy, accepting to be assigned to any commander they choose. He is not married, but has informal relationships on a "don't ask, don't tell" basis with several women[/sblock]

[sblock=Personality] Darses Arkano is an intelligent, extremely smart, educated and wise young man. Having a somewhat stern personality, he resembles quite a lot the "no-nonsense" Jedi Knights of old (well, no one can say that because no one knows how were the Jedi Knights of old).

His defining characteristic is that since childhood he had been hearing a voice. The voice guided him in his learning process, and he firmly believes that the voice belonged to an ancient Jedi Master. And as such, he believed that his destiny is to act as a bridge: the lore that was lost was to be rediscovered for the New Jedi Order through him, the chosen one. Well, a shame that the voice suddenly fell silent when he was 19. After two years of internal struggle, he finally arrived to the answer, and accepted it with new-found humility: he is indeed the one that will act as a bridge, but he won't be the one with bristling talent and unlimited potential. That one he would have to find and educate. Almost as if a reward for his enlightenment, a new vision came and guided him to the outside of the outer rim, towards an undiscovered planet, where he found and freed the small girl.

Since then he has been taking care for her and guiding her. He feels an incredible force potential in her: although he cannot be sure, he suspects that it may be on par with Anakin Skywalker. She is a little bit unstable, though, as he was when he was little. So, every day, he meditates with her, and stabilizes the force around her: otherwise, she would grow anxious and scared for no apparent reason. He will fanatically protect her at the cost of his life, however he believes that her destiny is stronger than his, and has no fear in bringing her on battleships that are going to soon engage the enemy. For simplicity's sake, in front of others he acts as her father, and refuses to explain further.

Unfortunately, he never managed to convince Republican officers to bring her on board. Although he is a precious assistant, no commander is willing to put on a risk the live of a child without an extremely convincing justification, possibly coming from the President and signed by the Minister of War. So he asked Padme Solo to take care of her, when he is on mission, and teached her the short procedure to stabilize the child's force. When Padme is too busy to care about that (which is, most of the time), she leaves it to some of her close friends at the Academy. Darses, when possible, spends several hours each day in a holographic communication with the child, asking her barrage of narrations and questions: basically, she uses him as a diary and doesn't seem to know that most children don't share so much information with their parents. At the same time, he teaches her and counsels her.[/sblock]


[sblock=build]3x force training, Skill focus: use the force and knowledge(galactical lore). Skills: use the force, KN (tactics, galactical lore, technology, physical sciences). Talents: Force intuition, Force perception, Visions. Wis 17+1 for 15 force powers.

He fills the role of a tactician and knowledge monkey. If the party requires so, I can switch one of the talents and becomea pilot.

In combat, he most of all uses telekinetic power to fling enemies around, stun and force grip to fight single enemies, disarms and provokes general mayhem. For defense, he uses negate energy, or just protects himself with floating objects. He also has the farsee and mental trick. [/sblock]​


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 18, 2008)

Zenith Khambatta, Female Human Scout 1/Jedi 4 (maaaaybe 2/3)

A force-sensitive from a backwater world, Zenith is an explorer at heart, and a hunter by nature; restless and always driven to see and to find new and amazing things. This was why she trusted the offworlder 'Leia' despite her outlandish tales. And what a payoff THAT had!

Zenith is unconventional for a Jedi, earthy and not terribly given to arcane innuendos or intimations of destiny. She HAS a lightsaber, but isn't particularly fond of it...preferring weapons that let her use her stalking prowess more effectively. She is a cunning combatant, capable of varied tactics and switches them often to keep foes off balance. Out of combat, she is curious to a fault, and can usually be found someplace she shouldn't be.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 19, 2008)

Ever been pepper sprayed? Try stuff called Red Sabre........ holy crap it's hot.  Anyways, is my background for my jedi ok?  I will fix it when I can see properly again.  Thanks!


----------



## possum (Nov 19, 2008)

Rosa Merridon, female Human Noble 3/Scoundrel 2

The daughter of a Jedi that survived Order 66 and an ordinary woman, Rosa has lived her life in defiance of the Empire.  Despite the death of the Emperor and Darth Vader when she was only eight, the rebellion still continued to struggle, bringing her and her brother into service where--if things had been different--they wouldn't have.

Fourteen years after the battle of Yavin, Rosa began her service, helping coordinate small missions for the New Republic, but doing some intelligence work for them as well.  In the decade that has followed that, she has made little real progress up the structural ladder, and constantly thrives to prove herself as just as accomplished as her father and brother were.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 19, 2008)

Im awfully late. Is there any possibility i could get to play or do you already got your 5-6? characters?


```
Shayuri - introspective Jedi/possibly 'force pilot'
ShaggySpellsword - veteran NCO type/pilot
Friadoc - 'contractor'/pilot
Blackrat - lightsaber expert/gunner
[s]Nac Mac Feegle - marine/gunner[/s]
OnlytheStrong - conflicted Jedi/tactician?
```

This list accurate?

Im going to toss in a small concept anyways and wait for your reply 
Its a lvl 1 draft of a lvl 5 scout.


Name: Yurok
Gender: Male
Specie: Kel dor
Class: Sscout
Level: 1 


```
Strength 	14	(+2)
Dexterity 	16	(+3)
Constitution 	12	(+1)
Intelligence 	14	(+2)
Wisdom 	        14	(+2)
Charisma     	10	(+0)

Total Vitality Points: 9
Total Wound Points: 12

Speed: 10 meters / round

Defense: 15 = 10 + 2 [base] +3 [dexterity]

      Touch AC: 15
      Flat-footed: 12

Initiative modifier:	+3	= +3 [dexterity]
Fortitude save:	+2	= 1 [base] +1 [constitution]
Reflex save:	+4	= 1 [base] +3 [dexterity]
Will save:	+3	= 1 [base] +2 [wisdom]
Attack (handheld):	+2	= 0 [base] +2 [strength]
Attack (unarmed):	+2	= 0 [base] +2 [strength]
Attack (missile):	+3	= 0 [base] +3 [dexterity]
Grapple check:	+2	= 0 [base] +2 [strength]


*Stun_Baton [weight 1d8 kg, stun fort DC 15, bludgeoning, medium, simple]
*Blaster_Pistol [damage 3d6, critical 20, range increment 10 meters, 
weight 1 kg, stun fort DC 15, energy, multifire, small, blaster pistol]
*Blaster_Rifle [damage 3d6, critical 19-20, range increment 30 meters, 
weight 4.5 kg, stun fort DC 18, energy, multifire, medium, blaster rifle]

Feats:

      Starship_Operation x1	
      Blaster_pistols	
      Blaster_Rifles	
      Simple_Weapons	
      Point_Blank_Shot
```



Background: Adventurer, at least in heart, since the day he traveled with his uncle to a nearby star system to buy little sister toys for her birthday.
Tried to join the Republic armed forces at young age, but was rejected because he still was a child. He had not the nerve to come back to his family disappointing them so he told them that he was accepted and was to leave the planet the same day. He lived from had to mouth a couple of years, being the cleaning boy at a industrial star ship. At more mature age he took to travel working his way from ship to ship as security agent or helping at the engines, ship guns, helping/learning from the Captain or whatever could be done at a starship.

In combat: ship guns/ ranged weapon attacks, not the hero type.
Out of Combat: Socializing with the crew, telling stories and gathering information of the people around him.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 19, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:


> Darses Arkano, Human male Jedi 5




It looks like you really put a lot of effort into this character, and I hope there's a game out there for him, but this one isn't it. I just can't see the Republic Navy letting someone delibrately take a child on a warship engaged in active military operations.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 19, 2008)

Drowned Hero said:


> Im awfully late. Is there any possibility i could get to play or do you already got your 5-6? characters?




I think there are more than 4-6 good ideas here already, but I'm not going to make a final decision until this weekend. So it's still okay to toss out an idea. Though at least on the mechanics side, you'll need to revise things a bit, because this game is Saga rules (released in 2007), not revised core rules(released in 2003), and characters start at 5th level. Just one nitpick, though.



Drowned Hero said:


> Tried to join the Republic armed forces at young age, but was rejected because he still was a child. He had not the nerve to come back to his family disappointing them so he told them that he was accepted and was to leave the planet the same day.




Unless he's from a world that only very recently joined the Republic, he would have known the age restrictions in the Republic Navy. The Republic's been at war for a long time, and the Navy has been growing rapidly for that entire period, and there's not a rock they won't dig under to find potential quality officers and enlisted personnel. Right now about every other year they add a new *fleet* -- each with more capial ships and more starfighers than the entire Rebel Navy had before the Republic was proclaimed -- to the Republic's order of battle.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 19, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:


> Anyways, is my background for my jedi ok?




No red flags.


----------



## Drowned Hero (Nov 19, 2008)

drothgery said:


> I think there are more than 4-6 good ideas here already, but I'm not going to make a final decision until this weekend. So it's still okay to toss out an idea. Though at least on the mechanics side, you'll need to revise things a bit, because this game is Saga rules (released in 2007), not revised core rules(released in 2003), and characters start at 5th level.




Oh. i didnt see the saga part. Should not be a problem. What do you think of the character? Any recommendations?


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah, having taken a look of the options I'll go with Cathar. If it's okay for you drothgery, I'd like to drop the Cathar language from his known languages though. Due to his background, there is no logical way for him to know but few basic words like "Mother", "Yes" & "No" etc, since he has been isolated from other Cathar since early childhood.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 19, 2008)

Name: Varin Talon
Gender: Male
Specie: Human
Class: Jedi
Level: 5
[sblock]

```
Strength 	10	(+0)
Dexterity 	10	(+0)
Constitution 	10	(+0)
Intelligence 	18	(+4)
Wisdom 	        14	(+2)
Charisma     	14	(+2)

Hit Points: 49
Damage Threshold: 17

Speed: 6

Initiative: 0
Force Points: 7

Fortitude save:	+16	=10 +  5 [level] + 1 [base] +0 [constitution]
Reflex save:	+16	=10 + 5 [level] + 1 [base] +0 [dexterity]
Will save:	+18	=10 +  5 [level] + 1 [base] +2 [wisdom]



Talents: [list]
[*]Adept Negotiator
[*]Force Perception
[*]Visions
[/list]

Feats: [list]
[*]Force Sensitivity
[*]Weapon Proficiency (simple weapons)
[*]Weapon Proficiency (lightsabers)
[*]Force Training
[*]Skill Focus (Use the Force) 
[*]Force Training
[/list]
Force Powers:[list]
[*]Farseeing 
[*]Force Slam 
[*]Mind Trick 
[*]Vital Transfer 
[/list]
Skills:[list]
[*]Knowledge (galactic lore)  +11  = 2 level + 4 int mod + 5 trained
[*]Knowledge (tactics)  +11 =2 level + 4 int mod + 5 trained
[*]Knowledge (social sciences) +11=2 level + 4 int mod + 5 trained
[*]Pilot   +7  = 2 level + 0 dex mod + 5 trained
[*]Use the Force  + 14  = 2 level + 2 cha + 5 trained + 5 skill focus
[/list]
```
[/sblock]



HP: Hp (1d10+1=6, 1d10+1=11, 1d10+1=4, 1d10+1=2) 


Since Nightbreeze and I have the same basic concept........ I may change mine.  I liked the idea of playing a Jedi Consular, but I will think about what to change to


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 19, 2008)

OTS. Don't roll stats. Use PB.
From the first post:

_- characters are 5th level Star Wars Saga characters, built with a 30 point buy + stat bonuses from 4th level, no droid PCs_


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 19, 2008)

Ty....... missed that part.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 19, 2008)

Saricia Targon, Devaronian Female Scoundrel 5

Saricia lived her first 20 years of life on Devaron. Her older sister and mother were quite content to serve in various roles in the government. However, unlike most female devaronians, she longed to travel the stars like her father and most recently her younger brother. Saricia is the middle child of three children of Vilmarh and Jubal Targon. From an early age she has always been facinated with all types of technology. She was always getting in trouble with her mother for taking apart various house electronics to 'see how they work'. Five years ago, members from the new Jedi academy arrived seeking out one who was strong in the force. Sarcia turned out to be the one they sought. While Sarcia had no interest in persuing the force, she saw this as her ticket out. Since that time she has found that the academy is not much better then her home on Devaron. But it is different and there are so many new gadgets to take apart and 'see how they work'. Unfortunately for her instructors Saricia has been a problem. While she is obviously strong in the force she just can't quite learn even the most rudementary of force techniques.

Although Saricia is a capable marksman, she is just as likely to take her gun apart in the middle of a fire fight to see if she can improve it. She usually has several of the same type of technology with her at once. But it is difficult to find any of it that is not in pieces while she tries to tweak them to better operation.

[sblock]Name: Saricia Targon
Species: Devaronian
Class: Scoundrel 5

Gender: Female
Age: 25
Height: 1.63 meters
Weight: 75 kg
Hair: White
Eyes: Black

Known Languages: Basic, Devaronese, +5

Strength: 11 (+0) [2 points, +1 level]
Dexterity: 12 (+1) [6 points, -2 race]
Constitution: 14 (+2) [6 points]
Intelligence: 21 (+5) [16 points, +2 race, +1 level]
Wisdom: 10 (+0) [0 points, +2 race]
Charisma: 8 (-1) [0 points]

Hit Points: 46 [18+10+4+5+4+5]
Threshhold: 18
Force Points: 7

Fort Defense: +18 [+5 level, +2 Con, +1 misc]
Reflex Defense: +19 [+5 level, +2 class, +1 Dex, +1 misc]
Will Defense: +17 [+5 level, +1 class, +0 Wis, +1 misc]

Base Attack Bonus: +3
Melee Attack Bonus: +3
Ranged Attack Bonus: +4

Talents:
[level 1] Personalized Modifications
[level 3] Quick Fix
[level 5] Fast Repairs

Feats:
[starting] Point Blank Shot
[starting] Weapon Proficiency (pistols)
[starting] Weapon Proficiency (simple weapons)
[bonus] Skill Focus (deception)
[level 1] Strong in the Force
[scoundrel 2] Tech Specialist
[level 3] Improved Defenses
[scoundrel 4] Skill Focus (mechanics)

Skills:
Acrobatics +8 [+1 Dex]
Deception +11 [-1 Cha, +5 Skill Focus]
Initiative +8 [+1 Dex]
Knowledge (technology) +12 [+5 Int]
Mechanics +17 [+5 Int, +5 Skill Focus]
Perception +7 [+0 Wis]
Pilot +8 [+1 Dex]
Stealth +8 [+1 Dex]
Use Computer +12 [+5 Int][/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Nov 19, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> OTS. Don't roll stats. Use PB.




Also, don't roll hit points. Use fixed HP -
d12 - 9
d10 - 7.5 (7 at even levels, 8 at odd levels)
d8 - 6
d6 - 4.5 (4 at even levels, 5 at odd levels)

And really, stat blocks are optional until I pick the final set of characters.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 19, 2008)

I made my background a bit more compact to make it easier finding the mainpoints of his personality.

Storm, Male Cathar (The Unfurry Subspecies) Jedi 3/ Soldier 2

Storm was raised and trained by a survivor of the Purge on the most isolated little town on Nal Hutta. As such he was unaware of the reforming of Jedi Order until he left the planet after the death of his master.

Storm is very strict about following the Jedi Code that his master teached him and finds the ways of the New Order to be too lenient. But he does respect the Masters for what they are. Being a Cathar there is a natural passion in Storm which he strains to keep in check, only letting the hints of it to show when he fights.

Being not very strong on the Force itself, Storm is however extremely skilled at Lightsaber combat and his fast reflexes make him quite adept at shooting a gun also. After joining the navy he has taken the time to learn the operation of Starship Weaponry also.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Nov 19, 2008)

OnlytheStrong said:


> Since Nightbreeze and I have the same basic concept........ I may change mine.  I liked the idea of playing a Jedi Consular, but I will think about what to change to




Not so fast, seems like my background is inappropriate for the campaign. I sent a private message to the DM, to see whether we can solve it. So, it may be unnecessary for you to steer away from your original concept.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 19, 2008)

Just a little background here that I've kind of internalized, but haven't posted anywhere.

When Imperial resistance began to stiffen a few months after the Battle of Endor, Admiral Ackbar, Mon Mothma, and Leia Solo -- with a lot of advice from others -- began to realize that cutting off the head of the Empire was not sufficient to kill it, and began working on how to structure a government and a military that would preserve democracy and the values they cared about against the backdrop of a long war.

They needed a govenrment that would be stable, strong, and democratic. Hence a single executive, with a long (6-year) term, that can only seek two terms, and only a third of the Republic Senate faces voters every two years.

They needed to convince the public that they took the war seriously, hence no weasel words in government organization names. They have a Minister of War, not a Minister of Defense. A President, not a Chief of State.

The need to make sure everyone believed that all sectors of society were doing their part is why neither Leia nor the government have objected to -- and in fact the government has strongly supported -- the military's aggressive recruiting efforts in the elite institutions of the Republic. Including the Jedi order, and the most exclusive universities in the richest worlds in the Republic. Jedi and core worlds nobility make only a tiny fraction of the Republic's officers (how could it be otherwise; the Navy is far too big to rely on them to any large degree), but it's seen as very important that they fight and sometimes die alongside people who grew up as a slaves in the Empire. Joining the Navy is also one of the easiest ways to work your way out of poverty in the Republic (assuming you live through it); a lot of poor kids who made something of themselves have done a term of service in the Navy or Marines.

The need to fund the largest naval construction program in the history of the galaxy -- there was no way they could sustain fighting the Empire with ships built in secret and captured waships -- has meant an absolute mania for driving out economic inefficiency and increasing technological innovation. Not just in war-related fields either; every additional credit in taxes helps, and a fast-growing economy (or at least faster-growing than the Empire) is essential to the Republic.

And in the midst of all that recruiting and building, the Navy also needed to restructure itself from a ragtag collection of rebels into a fully integrated, professional force based on long-service volunteers (since no one in the Republic government would abide by using conscripts, droids, or clones).

In large part, all these tranisitions are pretty much complete within systems than have been part of the Republic for over a decade. In fact, some more radical analysts think the assassination of Leia Solo and Darth Gaida's new offensive are more a sign that the Empire is desperate than that the Republic is. That's a distinct minority view; the Republic is still half the size of the Empire. But the effective strength (i.e. not counting forces tied up in occupation duties) of the Republic Navy is a lot more than half of the Imperial Navy's, and the Republic's economy is a lot more than half the size of the Empire's.


----------



## Nightbreeze (Nov 19, 2008)

Which more or less means that a hidden disaster is looming


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 19, 2008)

Which...... means we have a game lol


----------



## drothgery (Nov 21, 2008)

FYI - I haven't commented on anything since Wednesday morning because I've been travelling for work. But recruiting is still open until the end of the day tomorrow (midnight Pacific).


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 21, 2008)

I made a little change to my concept. I decided to multiclass to soldier so it's Jedi 3/Soldier 2. This will make it easier for me to get the Heavy Weapons Proficiency needed for starship gunnery, as well as get me an extra useful feat from Soldier starting feats. Haven't yet decided on that one but I guess it will be Light Armor Proficiency. Either that or Pistol Prof.

Oh, and just to let you know. At least for now, Storm won't have any Force Powers . Not much of a Jedi, but I did say he's not very strong in the Force... I might take the feat at some level in the future but at start not...


----------



## drothgery (Nov 22, 2008)

okay, here's the proposals I've got
Blackrat - Storm, Male Cathar (The Unfurry Subspecies) Jedi 3/ Soldier 2; Jedi and gunner
Tailspinner - Devaronian Female Scoundrel 5; gadgeteer
OnlytheStrong - Varin Talon, human male Jedi 5; consular-type
possum - Rosa Merridon, female Human Noble 3/Scoundrel 2; officer type?
Shayuri - Zenith Khambatta, Female Human Scout 1/Jedi 4; 
Nightbreeze - Darses Arkano, Human male, Jedi 5; jedi consular-type; knowledge skills
ShaggySpellsword - Belloc "Bel" Sinde, human male Scout 2/Soldier 3; veteran NCO type

icomplete proposals
Drowned Hero - Yurok, male Kel-Dor scout (Saga mechanics needed)
Walking Dad - Jensaarai? (background and top-level build needed)
Friadoc - Wes Colton; Correllian smuggler type (top-level build needed)


----------



## drothgery (Nov 23, 2008)

Well, that's it for applications; I'm going to make up my mind over the next few days (which means if you had an incomplete application and finish it before I've made up my mind, then you lucked out).


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 23, 2008)

Just so you know, I have the character sheet also done (Well, need to eguip but otherwise) but as you said you'd be doing the choosing based on only the concepts, I didn't post it yet. But it's ready as soon as you might want it.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 23, 2008)

Okay, the starting five PCs are

Blackrat - Storm, Male Cathar (The Unfurry Subspecies) Jedi 3/ Soldier 2
Tailspinner - Devaronian Female Scoundrel 5
possum - Rosa Merridon, female Human Noble 3/Scoundrel 2
Shayuri - Zenith Khambatta, Female Human Scout 1/Jedi 4 
ShaggySpellsword - Belloc "Bel" Sinde, human male Scout 2/Soldier 3

Please post your characters over in the Characters Thread, including stats.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 24, 2008)

Yea! I'll post Storm as soon as I get home from work. Just one rules question... Is unarmed attacks considered as "light melee weapons"? It doesn't say so directly, but I figure it should be. This question because I took Weapon Finesse and Cathar also has natural weapons, so I want to know if the feat applies to his claws...


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 24, 2008)

Also, how much money to start with?


----------



## drothgery (Nov 25, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Yea! I'll post Storm as soon as I get home from work. Just one rules question... Is unarmed attacks considered as "light melee weapons"? It doesn't say so directly, but I figure it should be. This question because I took Weapon Finesse and Cathar also has natural weapons, so I want to know if the feat applies to his claws...




Yes.



Blackrat said:


> Also, how much money to start with?




Hmm... say 15,000 credits as a working budget, but any weapons (other than lightsabers) and armor probably belong to the Navy.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 25, 2008)

Tailspinner - I need to double-check this, and my books are at home, but I'm pretty sure Strong in the Force has a prerequisite of Force Sensitive. Also, I'd kind of like to slot your character in as chief engineer, and that would mean she's spent a little more time in the military than her current background suggests.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 25, 2008)

drothgery said:


> Tailspinner - I need to double-check this, and my books are at home, but I'm pretty sure Strong in the Force has a prerequisite of Force Sensitive.




Nope. No prerequisites for that feat.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 25, 2008)

BTW, I picked another lightsaber for me. The short kind. It's more of a background issue but I feel that Storm would have made sure to keep his master's blade too. And eventhough I haven't determined the species of Savin, I'm pretty sure she was small... Maybe Aleena...

Also, I didn't really bother keeping tabs on my eguipment since I'm sure that's way under the 15.000 (even with the extra LS). But he is a jedi so I'm not even going to keep all the rest of the money.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 25, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Also, I didn't really bother keeping tabs on my eguipment since I'm sure that's way under the 15.000 (even with the extra LS). But he is a jedi so I'm not even going to keep all the rest of the money.




FWIW, all PCs will have a set of Republic Navy or Marine Corps military uniforms, and a flight suit, armored flight suit, or something that lets them survive in vacuum for a while.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 25, 2008)

drothgery said:


> FWIW, all PCs will have a set of Republic Navy or Marine Corps military uniforms, and a flight suit, armored flight suit, or something that lets them survive in vacuum for a while.




Oh great . Now where am I supposed to spend another 4k? 
I had trouble to get as much stuff together as it is... Well, I guess there are bits and pieces I could use. Have to rummage through the books.

BTW, you got Scum & Villainy yet?


----------



## possum (Nov 26, 2008)

What's the HP rules again?


----------



## drothgery (Nov 26, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> BTW, you got Scum & Villainy yet?




Yes. I picked up my copy during the one day I was at my place between last Wednesday and Friday.



possum said:


> What's the HP rules again?




3/4 max; round down on odd levels, up on even levels.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 26, 2008)

Sorry for delay...Thanksgiving stuff slowing me down a bit.

Once we actually get to the holidays (ie - tomorrow), I'll have lots more time.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 26, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Sorry for delay...Thanksgiving stuff slowing me down a bit.
> 
> Once we actually get to the holidays (ie - tomorrow), I'll have lots more time.




Not a problem. I don't have my books with me right now anyway.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Nov 26, 2008)

drothgery said:


> Tailspinner - I need to double-check this, and my books are at home, but I'm pretty sure Strong in the Force has a prerequisite of Force Sensitive. Also, I'd kind of like to slot your character in as chief engineer, and that would mean she's spent a little more time in the military than her current background suggests.




Modified her background to reflect more time in the military and less time at the jedi academy.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 29, 2008)

Tailspinner said:


> Modified her background to reflect more time in the military and less time at the jedi academy.




Thanks. I'll nitpick character mechanics this weekend. Still need Shayuri and Shaggy to post their final characters, though.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Zenith's up!


----------



## drothgery (Nov 30, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Zenith's up!




Cool.

Still missing Bel, and Rosa's background isn't copied over yet.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 1, 2008)

I PM'd Shaggy (I don't know if that works if you're PMing someone who's not a community supporter, but I didn't get an error) saying he's got until Tuesday to post his character.

A few general notes
1 - If you use anything from a book other than the main SWSE rulebook, please note it.
2 - You should choose a Destiny. You have 3 Destiny points; I'm going to assume you've used the other two somehow.

Blackrat/Storm
- Are you sure you want the Combat Implant? You're proficient with most weapons anyway, and the penalties for implants seem kind of steep.
- You'd do slightly more damage with your lightsaber by wielding it two-handed

Tailspinner/Saricia
- It might be better to take a feat other than Starship Designer; it's unlikely you'll get the down time to use it; not sure what I'd replace it with, though

Possum/Rosa
- No mechanical nitpicks

Shayuri/Zenith 
- As a pilot, you probably want to be proficient with starfighter weapons somehow (the Vehicular Combat Feat, the Weapon Proficiency (Heavy) Feat, or the Scoundrel's Spacehound talent will do this). Though a P-wing bomber has a pilot and a gunner, so it's not strictly necessary.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 1, 2008)

drothgery said:


> Blackrat/Storm
> - Are you sure you want the Combat Implant? You're proficient with most weapons anyway, and the penalties for implants seem kind of steep.



Oh... I was just skimming through the books looking for something to spend money on . I didn't even notice they had some penalties. Have to check that again...


> - You'd do slightly more damage with your lightsaber by wielding it two-handed



Ah. Overlooked that. Have to correct.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2008)

Hm!

I read the vehicle combat section twice, but it never mentioned proficiency.

Shucks. Okay...I'll...hmm...I'll fix.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 1, 2008)

Shayuri said:


> Hm!
> 
> I read the vehicle combat section twice, but it never mentioned proficiency.




It's not there. It's under the weapon prof feats, and under weapon groups. Though the existence of the spacehound talent and the fact that the vehicular combat feat gives a pilot proficiency with pilot-operated vehicle weapons sort of implies it.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2008)

Arr, I didn't catch those. Thanks for the catch!


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 1, 2008)

drothgery said:


> Tailspinner/Saricia
> - It might be better to take a feat other than Starship Designer; it's unlikely you'll get the down time to use it; not sure what I'd replace it with, though.




Traded Improved Defenses feat for Starship Designer feat. That's what I had originally picked before I saw the Starship Designer feat in SotG.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 1, 2008)

Knew I should've read the implant section better. Yeah, I'm going to drop it. Now where am I going to put 5k. Guess I have quite a bank account


----------



## drothgery (Dec 2, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Knew I should've read the implant section better. Yeah, I'm going to drop it. Now where am I going to put 5k. Guess I have quite a bank account




Well, this is SWSE; it's really not all about your gear. Besides, you'll normally be in a multi-million credit frigate or a 200,000+ credit starfighter...

Apparently non-community supporters can't get PMs, so unless Shaggy drops Bel's character sheet in Real Soon Now, I'm going to start without him.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Dec 2, 2008)

drothgery said:


> Apparently non-community supporters can't get PMs, so unless Shaggy drops Bel's character sheet in Real Soon Now, I'm going to start without him.




I believe you can view his public profile and leave a visitor message there.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 3, 2008)

Um, can I buy me a droid? The problem is, the Threats of the Galaxy has big oversights in it, and they have missed the price on the droid I was interested. That is, The Probe Droid from p149. I don't think it's too hard to calculate the price (especially since it has the standard 3 nonheroic levels) but I'd rather let you do it, if it's even feasible to have one.

Though I'd like to replace the grenade launcher with a blaster pistol. That way I can keep it as a training droid .


----------



## drothgery (Dec 4, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Um, can I buy me a droid? The problem is, the Threats of the Galaxy has big oversights in it, and they have missed the price on the droid I was interested. That is, The Probe Droid from p149.




I'm going to say no on the droid, largely becaue of the whole economy of actions thing.

And I'll try to have a first in-character post up this weekend.

My laptop seems to have died, so I'm working from my old P4 (so some of my notes are on a hard drive I can't get to), and at least for the next few months I've got a tabletop game on Thursday nights.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 4, 2008)

drothgery said:


> I'm going to say no on the droid, largely becaue of the whole economy of actions thing.




Okay, no prob. It was just a thought.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 6, 2008)

In-character thread is up: http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/246425-star-wars-republic-empire-ic.html


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 8, 2008)

You know, there's one continuity issue that's been bugging me about this alt timeline. Where did Leia learn the name of her real mother? I can't believe it to be just a freakishly weird coincidence to name her child Padme .

Bail died on Alderaan? Luke and Vader never made it back and so Anakin's Force Ghost isn't around?

Did Obi-Wan or Yoda appear to her as Force Ghosts? From them she could have learned about her...

Were there anyone else who knew the truth? I'm not sure but I don't think so.

Oh... Except R2-D2. Bail ordered C-3PO's memory erased but not R2's...

I know, I know. It's irrelevant, but I'm curious and want justification for Padme's name


----------



## drothgery (Dec 8, 2008)

Y'know, I never actually thought about that; for some reason, I never thought she didn't know all along. Though once she knew Anakin/Vader was her father, it would not have been too difficult to find out who he was involved with at about the right time.

Having said that, she undoubtedly did learn some from Obi-Wan and Yoda as force ghosts. Probably very soon after the battle of Endor, in fact (given that Padme's a few years 'older' than Jacen and Jaina).


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 9, 2008)

You would think so, but apparently it was so difficult to figure out for Luke and Leia that bad guys were able to lure them into multiple traps based on the promise of the info.  Though that probably had to do with the fact that Episode 2-3 weren't out yet so no one knew, then again, after the movies came out it was still a running ambush plot between Luke and various opponents until they finally got a recording of Padme.  At least in the current EU.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 9, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> You would think so, but apparently it was so difficult to figure out for Luke and Leia that bad guys were able to lure them into multiple traps based on the promise of the info.  Though that probably had to do with the fact that Episode 2-3 weren't out yet so no one knew, then again, after the movies came out it was still a running ambush plot between Luke and various opponents until they finally got a recording of Padme.  At least in the current EU.




Well, since all of that happened in EU stuff that I never read, and certainly didn't happen in the timeline for this game, I think I'll just say in this game's timeline Leia knew her mother's name all along.


----------



## Slider Wade (Dec 9, 2008)

Need an extra player or an alt? Got the new system yesterday and I'd love to put it to use.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 9, 2008)

drothgery said:


> Well, since all of that happened in EU stuff that I never read, and certainly didn't happen in the timeline for this game, I think I'll just say in this game's timeline Leia knew her mother's name all along.




Ah, so she knew she was adopted when growing up... Never even occurred to me as a possibility . I can live with that. Just wanted some (even remotely) logical explanation .


----------



## drothgery (Dec 9, 2008)

Slider Wade said:


> Need an extra player or an alt? Got the new system yesterday and I'd love to put it to use.




Maybe; it looks like one PC bailed before the game started.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 9, 2008)

drothgery said:


> Maybe; it looks like one PC bailed before the game started.




That has to be some kind of record.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 9, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> Ah, so she knew she was adopted when growing up... Never even occurred to me as a possibility . I can live with that. Just wanted some (even remotely) logical explanation .




Wait a second - in standard canon she didn't know she was adopted growing up? She looks nothing like Bail Organa (don't remember if his wife was ever on-screen). Not knowing she was Anakin and Padme's daughter, okay, possible; not knowing she was adopted seems something of a stretch.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 9, 2008)

drothgery said:


> Wait a second - in standard canon she didn't know she was adopted growing up? She looks nothing like Bail Organa (don't remember if his wife was ever on-screen). Not knowing she was Anakin and Padme's daughter, okay, possible; not knowing she was adopted seems something of a stretch.




She certainly didn't know who her real parents were but I doubt that she didn't know she was adopted.  A galactic senator is one of the top 3 people for the planet, if they are also part of a royal house there is just no escaping that they are big news.  Showing up with a baby after no pregnancy makes it fairly obvious she was adopted and I'm sure there would have been dozens of stories if not hundreds.  Heck it would be a throw away line in any story that even mentioned Leia.  She also isn't dumb.

In Return of the Jedi Luke asked Leia about what she remembered of her mom, and it was pretty clear that she was talking about her biological mom, so she would have had to know that she was adopted otherwise she'd have just said her mom was Bail's wife.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 10, 2008)

drothgery said:


> Maybe; it looks like one PC bailed before the game started.




Following up on that, post a character concept (or PM me if you can). I think we could still use another character or two, and there are about 350 people on a _Sacheen_-class light escort; four are PCs, and three so far are named NPCs (the captain, the tactical officer, and the starfighter squadron commander). One of the things I have to do this weekend is turn stats on Wookiepedia into SWSE stats, while tweaking them as per the alternate timeline.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 10, 2008)

With the way that star fighters have been de-emphasized in your timeline I'm curious how you see Rogue Squadron status and prestige in this Era.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 10, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> In Return of the Jedi Luke asked Leia about what she remembered of her mom, and it was pretty clear that she was talking about her biological mom, so she would have had to know that she was adopted otherwise she'd have just said her mom was Bail's wife.




Now that you mention it, some scenes do make a lot more sense with Leia knowing about having been adopted...



It's something that never even occurred to me as a possibility, but now makes perfect sense. Thanks


----------



## drothgery (Dec 10, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> With the way that star fighters have been de-emphasized in your timeline I'm curious how you see Rogue Squadron status and prestige in this Era.




Well, the advanced capital ship missiles that led to de-empahising fighters didn't appear in action until 11 ABY, and weren't available in large numbers until around 15 ABY; it wasn't until 17 ABY that the Imperials deployed their first proton missile cruisers (the Imperial III class star destroyer prototypes), and the Empire hasn't been able to deploy new designs up and down the line anywhere near as rapidly as the Republic. So Rogue Squadron exists, and has quite a bit of prestige, but most of its major successes were in the decade or so after Endor. After that, starfighter-centric missions tended to be small-scale or covert ops.

Much more recently, the P-Wing project is beginning a bit of a comeback for starfighters. They're less than five years old -- and saw their first large-scale use in slowing down Darth Gaida's initial campaign, and the Rogues were at the forefront of that. At some point, Wedge Antilles was killed in action (hence the Correllian Expeditionary Force flagship being named after him).


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 10, 2008)

How are you finding the Starship Design Rules?  It seems like the prebuilt ships don't really match up very well with the construction rules.  Like the ability of the Citadel Cruiser to carry a pair of starfighters when even a Frigate can only fit a single huge fighter in a Hangar.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 10, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> How are you finding the Starship Design Rules?  It seems like the prebuilt ships don't really match up very well with the construction rules.  Like the ability of the Citadel Cruiser to carry a pair of starfighters when even a Frigate can only fit a single huge fighter in a Hangar.




I haven't looked at them all that closely yet; most of what I've built for other games has just been lightly tweaked existing ships. I'm going to have to for this game, though.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 10, 2008)

How many types of ships are you going to need to build?

Imperial Star Destroy III
Proficient Class Cruiser
_Sacheen-B_-class frigate
_Freedom_-class Battleship
P-Wing Bomber

Proton Missiles


----------



## drothgery (Dec 10, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> How many types of ships are you going to need to build?
> 
> Imperial III-class Star Destroyer
> Proficient Class Cruiser
> ...




Quite a few; those plus
MC90-class Heavy Cruiser
Alderaan-class Light Cruiser

on the Republic side, and probably some new ships in the Imperial order of battle as well. Probably a refit Super Star Destroyer design. And the Imperial counterpart to your ship will be the Nebulon C frigate (which should be pretty simple, since it'll just be a tweaked Nebulon B frigate).

I'll change the Imperial fighter mix from basic TIE fighers with a few Interceptors to mostly Interceptors with something next-generation as the elite. Not the Defender, though; those are too good to exist in any kind of numbers (and I'm half-tempted to butterfly them out of existence).

For right now, though, I'll just need frigates and fighters.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 10, 2008)

The defenders are insanely good at their price, equal to an E-wing (200k).  They are smaller (size bonus), better armed (an extra set of ion cannons), twice the shield strength, more agile (+5 dex), and much much faster (Space Speed 8).

The design chapter doesn't even have an speed of 8, but a speed of 6 costs 100,000, and with the 80,000 increase from 5-6 speed should make the cost 300,000+ just for the engine.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 11, 2008)

Both our Pilot Jedi seem to be exactly what Storm dislikes in the New Jedi Order. He didn't fit in because he was too uptight and strict in following the old Code, and Istara & Zenith both find even the new Code to be too restrictive .


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 11, 2008)

Istara doesn't find it restrictive so much as not caring about it.  Think Han Solo with the Force, or Cade Skywalker.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 11, 2008)

Not even caring for the Code! Even worse! .

I foresee much need for patience in Storm's future...


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 11, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> The defenders are insanely good at their price, equal to an E-wing (200k). They are smaller (size bonus), better armed (an extra set of ion cannons), twice the shield strength, more agile (+5 dex), and much much faster (Space Speed 8).
> 
> The design chapter doesn't even have an speed of 8, but a speed of 6 costs 100,000, and with the 80,000 increase from 5-6 speed should make the cost 300,000+ just for the engine.





Actually, looking through SOTG I don't think you can actually recreate most of the starship with the design rules, prebuilt ships are pretty much universally better than what you can design from the ground up.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 12, 2008)

What Starships do the Corellians use? I'd think probably an update of the Heavy Light Attack fighter. It has upgraded Shield's, upgraded Maneuverability, Hyperdrive, Nav Computer, Fire Linked Lasers, Fire Linked Proton Torpedoes, and equal speed to the E-wing. Its also built by the Corellian Engineering Corps, ie locally, and was in use during the Galactic Civil War/New Republic Era, and was further upgraded for the 2nd Civil war though there aren't stats or specifics on that.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 12, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> What Starships do the Corellians use? I'd think probably an update of the Heavy Light Attack fighter. It has upgraded Shield's, upgraded Maneuverability, Hyperdrive, Nav Computer, Fire Linked Lasers, Fire Linked Proton Torpedoes, and equal speed to the E-wing. Its also built by the Corellian Engineering Corps, ie locally, and was in use during the Galactic Civil War/New Republic Era, and was further upgraded for the 2nd Civil war though there aren't stats or specifics on that.




I put a list of the major classes of starships in use by the relevant parties in the characters thread at 
http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-...s-republic-empire-characters.html#post4585038 . The Corellian attack fighter is an updated Heavy Light Attack fighter.


----------



## possum (Dec 13, 2008)

If I'm reading this correctly, Coruscant is still Imperial, correct?

If so, we've definately got a Richmond/Washington D.C. thing going on.  Those two planets are close.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 13, 2008)

possum said:


> If I'm reading this correctly, Coruscant is still Imperial, correct?
> 
> If so, we've definately got a Richmond/Washington D.C. thing going on.  Those two planets are close.




Yup. 

The core worlds are really, really messy, and most of the planets that have changed sides there did so mostly through political means (including Anaxes, which was brought into the Republic via some tricky manuevers that involved an Imperial Admiral defecting).


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 13, 2008)

Where are our main shipyards located?  Are they at Anaxes or deeper into our territory?


----------



## Nightbreeze (Dec 13, 2008)

Just as a side note, I would gladly be an alt, or step in if there are additional slots.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 13, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> Where are our main shipyards located?  Are they at Anaxes or deeper into our territory?




Things are inconsistent.

The two most important yard complexes are probably the main Kandorian Heavy Industries yards at Anaxes (these are the only ones that are entirely my own creation), where the _Freedom_-class battleships and _Alderaan_-class light cruisers are built, and the main Mon Calimari Engineering Corp yards at Mon Calimari (where the MC90-class heavy cruisers and _Viscount_-class Star Defenders are built).

Wookieepedia doesn't say where FreiTek (E-Wing), Republic Engineering Corp (in this timeline, their biggest-name product as of 28 ABY is the _Sacheen_-class frigate), or Koensayar Manufacturing (P-Wing in this timeline) have their shipyards at. So for purposes of this game these companies have R&D and shipyard complexes pretty widely dispersed, though mostly in areas that are more firmly under the Republic's control than the core worlds. 

The Corellian Navy's ships are all built by Corellian Engineering Corporation in Corellia.

The main shipyards of Kuat Drive Yards and Seinar Fleet Systems are still firmly under Imperial control.

Rendili fell to the New Republic in 13 ABY, and was transitioned to local control and a full voting member in the Republic in 17 ABY (Rendili is one of the very few planets the Republic has occupied; almost without exception, they have been major manufacturing centers). Kandorian Heavy Industries acquired a controlling interest in Rendili StarDrive in 19 ABY (with no ships in either the Republic or Imperial order of battle, they were in a very bad financial position; the locals aren't all that happy with KHI's investment, even though it kept the ancient company from going under), and has a satellite yard and secondary development facility there.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 13, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:


> Just as a side note, I would gladly be an alt, or step in if there are additional slots.




Ditto.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 13, 2008)

If we possess Incom I'm surprised they didn't upgrade the X-wing to the XJ3 which is pretty much superior to the E-wing in everything but speed, and it can be brought up to even speed by dropping the third torpedo tube.  It has double the shields, even dropping a torpedo tube, double the punch, and even regenerating gshields and a better Hyperdrive.  Which all together make it more expensive than an E-wing, but if price really isn't that big of an issue it beats out the E-wing, or at least it would in a few key squadrons, if price was key.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 13, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> If we possess Incom I'm surprised they didn't upgrade the X-wing to the XJ3 which is pretty much superior to the E-wing in everything but speed, and it can be brought up to even speed by dropping the third torpedo tube.  It has double the shields, even dropping a torpedo tube, double the punch, and even regenerating gshields and a better Hyperdrive.  Which all together make it more expensive than an E-wing, but if price really isn't that big of an issue it beats out the E-wing, or at least it would in a few key squadrons, if price was key.




The write up of the XJ-3 made it sound like the vast majority of the upgrades were specifically anti-Vong technologies. Since the Vong don't exist, no XJ-3. And I didn't want to design a starfighter from scratch. So then I made things worse for myself and decided I needed to design a bunch of capital ships from scratch.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 13, 2008)

The only major anti-vong pieces were the regenerating shields which weren't in use on ships of that size before but already existed, and stutter fire which is just an additional setting for blasters/laser cannons and can easily just not be included. Drop the third Torpedo tube and use that EP and the free EP to install abetter engine and you have a ship thats pretty much superior to the E-wing everywhre but price where its a bit heftier.

Incom would probably be looking to keep their most celebrated fighter line going, if not with the XJ3, with some other upgrade.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 14, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> Incom would probably be looking to keep their most celebrated fighter line going, if not with the XJ3, with some other upgrade.




I haven't read much EU stuff, but the Wookieepedia article on Incom seems to suggest that its re-emergence as a major player after the fall of Palpatine was largely accomplished by handwaving and by selling to both sides in the conflicts between the New Republic and the Imperial Remnant. In this timeline, that pretty much couldn't happen. Fresia remains firmly in Imperial hands, though the orbital shipyards complexes were destroyed in a Republic raid eight years ago.

So basically what happened was Incom engineers that managed to keep their freedom and were sympathetic to the Republic ended up at FreiTek. While FreiTek may eventually produce a more direct successor to the X-Wing, they haven't at this time.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 14, 2008)

Okie doke


----------



## drothgery (Dec 14, 2008)

Nightbreeze said:


> Just as a side note, I would gladly be an alt, or step in if there are additional slots.




For some reason I just didn't click with your original concept; there wasn't anything in the revised version that said 'this character wouldn't work'. If you want to make a new proposal, go ahead.



Reveille said:


> Ditto.




Well, write something up (though at this point you've got to be someone already onboad our frigate; Ariel Karan is probably PC-izeable, but most of the other NPCs introduced so far are not).


----------



## drothgery (Dec 14, 2008)

Further note - I don't think I can make my capital ships without cheating. It's impossible to make a Nebulon-B frigate from the Frigate stock ship, and the _Sacheen_ class is smaller, but pretty much better in all respects except for only carrying one fighter squadron instead of two.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 14, 2008)

Yea, I don't think the design rules are very good.  They are fine for modding existing ships, but you can't actually make the premade ships with them.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 15, 2008)

How long has each of us been on Taelros? Istara's obvious, but how about the others. Do we know eachother and to what extent. If both Storm and Zenith have been onboard for a while I'd imagine the two jedi to be acquainted... Eventhough they are on opposite ends on their views about Jedi Order. I could imagine Storm trying to make Zenith into a "respectable" Jedi, and she trying to get Storm to "loosen up". If nothing else, Storm would pester any Jedi to spar with him on lightsabers


----------



## Nightbreeze (Dec 15, 2008)

drothgery said:


> For some reason I just didn't click with your original concept; there wasn't anything in the revised version that said 'this character wouldn't work'. If you want to make a new proposal, go ahead.




Was it the background or the build concept that turned you off? Since SAGA edition came out, I have been craving to play a force wizard, so if possible I would keep the character sheet and make a drastically different personality/background.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 15, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> How long has each of us been on Taelros? Istara's obvious, but how about the others. Do we know eachother and to what extent. If both Storm and Zenith have been onboard for a while I'd imagine the two jedi to be acquainted... Eventhough they are on opposite ends on their views about Jedi Order. I could imagine Storm trying to make Zenith into a "respectable" Jedi, and she trying to get Storm to "loosen up". If nothing else, Storm would pester any Jedi to spar with him on lightsabers





Without block sparring is much more problematic unless we have training sabers.  With block it'd be unlikely to actually hit each other given a use the force of +15 vs a likely Attack of +7 or +8.  With only oe side having block it'd be a pretty foregone conclusion on who wins I'd think.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 15, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> Without block sparring is much more problematic unless we have training sabers.  With block it'd be unlikely to actually hit each other given a use the force of +15 vs a likely Attack of +7 or +8.  With only oe side having block it'd be a pretty foregone conclusion on who wins I'd think.




Well I did mean more like descriptive & RP background than actually statwise rolling .


----------



## drothgery (Dec 15, 2008)

Blackrat said:


> How long has each of us been on Taelros? Istara's obvious, but how about the others. Do we know eachother and to what extent. If both Storm and Zenith have been onboard for a while I'd imagine the two jedi to be acquainted... Eventhough they are on opposite ends on their views about Jedi Order. I could imagine Storm trying to make Zenith into a "respectable" Jedi, and she trying to get Storm to "loosen up". If nothing else, Storm would pester any Jedi to spar with him on lightsabers




Most of the crew have been onboard for about a month now (no one's been aboard much longer than that; before that it was in the Republic Engineering Corps shipyards), though people were still arriving as late as with Rosa's shuttle. Storm's probably been on board longer than Zenith (_Taelros_' fighters arriving after the ship did), but not by much.



Blackrat said:


> Well I did mean more like descriptive & RP background than actually statwise rolling .




Yeah. No dice (or their electronic equivalent) will be rolled for off-camera practice combat (or even on-camera, unless I decide to have you run an all-up simulation with the OOC justification of checking out how the numbers work).


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 15, 2008)

drothgery said:


> Well, write something up (though at this point you've got to be someone already onboad our frigate; Ariel Karan is probably PC-izeable, but most of the other NPCs introduced so far are not).




Ariel is a native Dathomirian that took to the ways of witchery at a very youg age. She kept a fine balance between developing her withery abilities and maintaing a healthy body. She is a fierce combatant and her witchery training makes her even more effective.

Upon reaching adulthood a man from another planet had had come to Dathomir and was smitten with her. They two had a whirlwind romance which culminated in the conception of her first born daughter, Alessra. After Alessra was born and Ariel had returned to full health she left Alessra to be raised by her mother and father. Ariel took the next ship off the planet to try to find the man that gave her the baby and was soon rceognized by jedi for her force prowess.  After a stint with the Jedi Academy, Ariel hadn't given up hope of finding her love and decided it would be best to be a freelancer warrior. 

Its been years and she still hasn't found him,but she hasn't given up hope.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 15, 2008)

Reveille said:


> Ariel is a native Dathomirian that took to the ways of witchery at a very youg age. She kept a fine balance between developing her withery abilities and maintaing a healthy body. She is a fierce combatant and her witchery training makes her even more effective.
> 
> Upon reaching adulthood a man from another planet had had come to Dathomir and was smitten with her. They two had a whirlwind romance which culminated in the conception of her first born daughter, Alessra. After Alessra was born and Ariel had returned to full health she left Alessra to be raised by her mother and father. Ariel took the next ship off the planet to try to find the man that gave her the baby and was soon rceognized by jedi for her force prowess. After a stint with the Jedi Academy, Ariel hadn't given up hope of finding her love and decided it would be best to be a freelancer warrior.
> 
> Its been years and she still hasn't found him,but she hasn't given up hope.




Here is what information the game already has on Ariel from exposition in the IC thread:



> "But Admiral Serrano says..." Lt. Ariel Karan began, and Storm began to tune out the _Taelros_' tactical officer, even though they were supposed to be working out gunnery drills together. The Cathar knew better. But he'd met officers like her before. They weren't always human, or women, or from the wealthiest families in the galaxy, but they usually were. And they'd decided they were going to turn themselves into the second coming of the woman who, according to most of the media in the Republic, single-handedly held the line against the Empire for the last fifteen years. He hadn't ever met the Fleet Admiral, but he rather suspected she disapproved.
> 
> It wasn't that Ariel lacked intelligence or education -- a family fortune that rivaled the Kandorians ensured the later, and the Republic Navy did not grant commissioned rank to anyone who lacked the former. And if she hadn't shown ability under fire, she would never have been promoted even once. But she seemed to have memorized anything Admiral Serrano had ever put in the public record. Jedi meditation techniques weren't invented for dealing with people like her, but they served.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 15, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> Here is what information the game already has on Ariel from exposition in the IC thread:




also..



> She knew she came across as more than a little arrogant to her fellow officers. And that she had a case of hero worship for the Fleet Admiral that really wasn't healthy. But it was hard not to; she'd changed Anaxes so much just by being herself and in so showing Anaxses' daughters could command warships just as well as its sons -- and that Anaxsi could be more than just the sword arm of whoever ruled the galaxy. Ariel didn't think she was any kind of revolutionary, but she was glad for the revolutions that already happened -- that meant being on the bridge of ship of war made her a proper daughter of high society on Anaxes, not the black sheep of the family.




Basically, I think Ariel is PC-able, but she's either a noble or noble/soldier build (certainly aiming at Officer), and certainly not Force Sensitive.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 15, 2008)

drothgery said:


> Most of the crew have been onboard for about a month now (no one's been aboard much longer than that; before that it was in the Republic Engineering Corps shipyards), though people were still arriving as late as with Rosa's shuttle. Storm's probably been on board longer than Zenith (_Taelros_' fighters arriving after the ship did), but not by much.




Ok, then I suppose that of the current PC's, Storm, Zenith and Saricia are at least aware of eachother. And since all three are (at least technically) part of the Jedi Order, we'd be somewhat acquainted.

Oh, and I forgot. You told us to pick destinies. Storm's will be Education... Big surprice there . I will need to find me a padawan someday...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 15, 2008)

Never mind then. I pretty much had my heart set on a Force Sensitive or Jedi type character.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 15, 2008)

Reveille said:


> Never mind then. I pretty much had my heart set on a Force Sensitive or Jedi type character.




I just threw out Ariel as a possibly playable character of the NPCs I'd created so far; there are hundreds of unnamed people on the ship (most of them enlisted types, not officers). But there are already four Jedi on one frigate among the PCs. When the total number of Jedi in the galaxy is less than two hundred.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 16, 2008)

Is the Captain a Jedi as well or a Luka Seene?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 16, 2008)

drothgery said:


> I just threw out Ariel as a possibly playable character of the NPCs I'd created so far; there are hundreds of unnamed people on the ship (most of them enlisted types, not officers). But there are already four Jedi on one frigate among the PCs. When the total number of Jedi in the galaxy is less than two hundred.




So basically, you are only nixing the witch/force adept idea? I could go with scoundrel then, most likely human. If this is acceptable I'll shoot out a quick background concept.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 16, 2008)

Reveille said:


> So basically, you are only nixing the witch/force adept idea? I could go with scoundrel then, most likely human. If this is acceptable I'll shoot out a quick background concept.




I suspect I'd need to be totally wowed by the concept to let another force sensitive PC in right now, yes. A scoundrel (or mostly-scoundrel) character could work; I suspect when I stat up the fighter squadron commander, he'll have a few scoundrel levels, for one. 

But no matter how they ended up there, the PCs are serving officers or enlisted in the Republic Navy or Marines (or allied personnel, as per Shalimar's character, who's Corellian Navy, not Republic Navy).


----------



## drothgery (Dec 16, 2008)

Shalimar said:


> Is the Captain a Jedi as well or a Luka Seene?




Probably not; he's certainly not known to the PCs as a Jedi (and since I don't know what a Luka Seene is, and it's not on Wookieepedia, I can't say to that).


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 16, 2008)

Its the Miraluka force tradition.  Based around the sense tree mostly.  Any miraluka that has Use the Force trained has Force Training as a condotional bonus feat, and given that Miraluka use the force to see and make Use the Force Checks regularly the vast majority of them would have Force Powers.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 16, 2008)

drothgery said:


> (and since I don't know what a Luka Seene is, and it's not on Wookieepedia, I can't say to that).




I believe there's a description and a talent tree in KOTOR campaign guide.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 4, 2009)

Is everyone back from the holidays? I'd like to move things along within the next few days.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm around. Storm is currently in the messhall enjoyong tea and working on the schedules.


----------



## possum (Jan 5, 2009)

Yep, I'm here and ready.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry to have dropped off the world for so long. Had some net difficulties. Things appear to be working better now. I will return if you will have me. But if it has been too long and you wish to replace me I understand.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 6, 2009)

Good tae go, sir!


----------



## drothgery (Jan 6, 2009)

Tailspinner said:


> Sorry to have dropped off the world for so long. Had some net difficulties. Things appear to be working better now. I will return if you will have me. But if it has been too long and you wish to replace me I understand.




Well, most of the time you were missing was over the holidays, so no biggee. I wouldn't mind another person or two in any case, though.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 9, 2009)

If anyone is curious, except for a slight mess up that was actually in favor of the pirates the sim-battle in my post was played out by the rules to give me some familiarity with the way star ship battles work.

Dave are there going to be a lot of space battles?


----------



## drothgery (Jan 10, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> If anyone is curious, except for a slight mess up that was actually in favor of the pirates the sim-battle in my post was played out by the rules to give me some familiarity with the way star ship battles work.
> 
> Dave are there going to be a lot of space battles?




That's certainly the intention, though I'm not quite sure how to handle fleet actions yet. Hundreds of capital ships and thousands of fighters is far, far beyond the scale standard SWSE space combat is designed to handle.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 10, 2009)

From what I am hearing the mass combat rules from the Clone Wars Rule Book simply turn ground combat into starship scale combat so I don't think that helps this particular issue.

I think the best way to handle fleet action would be to do it with all the capital ships aside from the Taelros just using the tactical fire option so you don't need to roll out all of their attacks each round.


----------



## possum (Jan 13, 2009)

drothgery said:


> That's certainly the intention, though I'm not quite sure how to handle fleet actions yet. Hundreds of capital ships and thousands of fighters is far, far beyond the scale standard SWSE space combat is designed to handle.




Probably, it would be best just to give us a limited theater in a large battle to be in, and then just work from there.


----------



## possum (Jan 20, 2009)

Sorry for the double post, but I'm wondering what my character's precise duties aboard the ship (both in battle and out of it) would be.  Can you help, please?


----------



## drothgery (Jan 20, 2009)

possum said:


> Sorry for the double post, but I'm wondering what my character's precise duties aboard the ship (both in battle and out of it) would be.  Can you help, please?




Rosa's the executive officer, and so second in command of the ship. She manages most of the day-to-day operations of the ship. She's one of the three watchkeeping officers (along with Commander Cyn and Lt. Karan), one of which is awake and on the bridge at all times (Lt. Karan being the most junior by far, her watches are generally when Rosa or the captain are off-shift, but not asleep). She usually will command any groundside or boarding party.

If battle is expected, she'll be in charge of the auxillery command center (with either Lt. Karan and Lt. Storm or their most senior assistants), and ready to take charge if Commander Cyn is killed or disabled. If battle happens unexpectedly, the watchkeeping officer will likely command the ship and the auxillery command center will not be manned (at least, not until someone can get there).

Also, FWIW, Rosa was in on the briefings where senior command gave Commander Cyn the details of the mission; I just couldn't figure out how to write things so they wouldn't be posted twice.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 21, 2009)

FYI - I've put preliminary stats for the Nebulon C frigate and Sacheen B frigate up in the characters thread.

I haven't decided their tactical fire options yet.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm not sure what else is left to say or do in the breifing room...are we ready to move on?

I'm kinda hoping for a space battle to whet our whistle and get into some action.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 21, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> I'm not sure what else is left to say or do in the breifing room...are we ready to move on?




Pretty much.



Shalimar said:


> I'm kinda hoping for a space battle to whet our whistle and get into some action.




That's not impossible.

I need to get off my butt and finish the non-canon starships, though. I took a stab at the capital ships tonight (both were just built by hand-tweaking Nebulon B frigate stats).

Edit: Also, the P-wing (hand-tweaked the K-wing)


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 25, 2009)

How should we handle our Astromech droids?  During a fight they'd normally be the ones making mechanics checks, rerouting power to shields, etc.  When not needed for that would they also act as sensor operators to give us bonuses on our attacks?


----------



## drothgery (Jan 25, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> How should we handle our Astromech droids?  During a fight they'd normally be the ones making mechanics checks, rerouting power to shields, etc.  When not needed for that would they also act as sensor operators to give us bonuses on our attacks?




I don't see why not, though you'll need to tell me what you want your astromechs to do.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 27, 2009)

FYI - I generally like actions from everyone before I resolve things in a combat scene, even if ENWorld's been slow lately.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 27, 2009)

I'll try to get to it today.

Sorry, I hadn't even read the thread over the weekend the access rate was so bad. I started trying to update my games but literally ran out of time.

I didn't even know there was a combat scene, as a consequence. Thanks for the headsup. I'll do that game at the first opportunity.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 29, 2009)

... and now that I have posts from everyone and ENWorld is mostly working, I got sucked into a novel last night, and have my tabletop game tonight, so I can't roll any dice until tomorrow.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 4, 2009)

If ENWorld is working tonight, I really will move things along.
I promise.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 5, 2009)

Okay, I got distracted. And tonight's tabeltop game night. But this weekend, seriously.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 8, 2009)

Okay, finally got round one up.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 9, 2009)

E1-E9 are the superiority fighters, its our job to take out the enemy star fighters so that our bombers can use their missile's on the enemy capital ships.  Making sure our bombers survive to get their Proton Missiles into the frigate is way more important than having much weaker Proton Torpedoes to fire.  We also have 144 proton torpedoes, it shouldn't be possible to use even half of that against the fighters.

12 Tie Advanced vs 9 E-wings.  The Ties have stronger shields, but are a bit slower than the E-wings and have less maneuverability, and less armor.  We are both armed with Blaster Cannons giving us equal punch at short range.  Our major advantage is that while blasters only have a range of 8 squares, or 2-4 with any kind of accuracy we also are carrying 16 Proton Torpedoes (8 in each launcher).  The Torpedoes have a range of 30 squares with accuracy out to 15 squares and the ability to home in on the target.

The best bet for the Squadron is to kill as many enemy star fighters as possible before those star fighters get into blaster range when they will outnumber us, and possibly overwhelm us.  A pair of fire linked torpedoes [10d10x2] can do enough damage to destroy an advanced which all told has only (120 health [90HP + 20 SR + 10DR])


----------



## drothgery (Feb 9, 2009)

It's probably worth noting that you guys definitely know what Shalimar's pointing out in-character. You've spent the last few days wargaming situations pretty similar to what you actually are facing (though the exact capabilities of the Nebulon C were -- and are -- something of a guess, and you tried out scenarios with various mixes of TIE Advanceds, TIE Interceptors, and TIE Bombers as the Nebulon C's fighter contingent).

Basically, Republic doctrine is that proton missiles and capital ship turbolasers are for killing capital ships, and lighter weapons are for killing fighters. It doesn't always work out that way, but that's usually what you try to do.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 11, 2009)

Anyone have any objections to skipping ahead a few rounds to where it's at least theoretically possible for you to hit each other? All out movement is riskier than I thought when I set up the initial range.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 11, 2009)

Hee, works for me.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 11, 2009)

Go right ahead


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 11, 2009)

Please do.  Please leave us enough range to play with for our proton torpedo barrage though since we'd be firing them at either medium or long range (15-30 squares)


----------



## possum (Feb 12, 2009)

Go right ahead.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 12, 2009)

Okay, fast-forward 24 seconds. The TIE Advanced squadron is within 30 squares of the E-Wing squadron. The P-Wing squadron has elected not to use proton missiles on fighters.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 12, 2009)

What is maximum blaster range, and what is the penalty to hit at that range?


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 12, 2009)

Maximum Blaster range per SAGA p 168 is 5-8 squares, and the penalty is -10

Max Torpedo range is 16-30 squares with the same -10 long range penalty.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 17, 2009)

Actions for other people?


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 18, 2009)

Hee...er...sorry for the delay.

The combat rules for space fights are something I've never even looked at before.

Um...I think I'm gonna just point at Istara and say, "What she did." 

I'll get the post up as soon as I work out the bonuses and so on.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 18, 2009)

There's not much for us on the big ship to do ATM. I'll put up a post soon though.


----------



## possum (Feb 18, 2009)

Heh, for Star Wars, I don't get into many space battles, either.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 18, 2009)

Disclaimer: This is only the second space combat I've ever run in SWSE; I'm playing this by ear as much as you guys. I think I may have been reading too many Honor Harrington books when I dreamed up this game


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 19, 2009)

Did the other 6 pilots hit anything with their torpedoes?


----------



## drothgery (Feb 19, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> Did the other 6 pilots hit anything with their torpedoes?




Nope; the 11 other TIEs were using total defense, so the six 'standard' pilots needed natural 20s to hit at long range, and I didn't roll any. It was pretty clear from your practice runs that as far as the E-Wing pilots went, the wing commander is the best on the ship, then you and Zennith are pretty even, and then the other six are pretty even.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out how Istara got +13 on her attack roll. 

I guess with the attack run and Aid Another thing, that's not so far above mine...

I have questions.

First, do I have an astromech?

Second, How suicidal would it be to double shields up in front and go barreling in to blaster range? This torpedo stuff is blah. Need action! 

Third, is there any point in aiming? The rules seem to suggest it's only good for countering cover bonuses and similar. But like I said, I'm new to this application of the rules, so...

Thanks for your patience. I promise, once I get the kinks out, and some of this stuff noted on my sheet, it'll go a LOT more smoothly for me.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 19, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> I'm trying to figure out how Istara got +13 on her attack roll.
> 
> I guess with the attack run and Aid Another thing, that's not so far above mine...




This is how Istara figured things...

+4 - Base attack bonus
+3 - E-Wing Int Modifier
+2 - Trained pilot firing pilot-operated weapon
+2 - Aid another
+2 - Attack run
----------------------------------------------------
+13 - total (note that this works just the same for Zenith as it does for Istara)

There's a slight error there, but it doesn't affect the total modifier. E-Wings are special, in that as long as you've got an R7 Astromech droid equipped, you get a +2 equipment bonus to attacks. I'm going to rule that an astromech can't aid another to stack with its own equipment bonus, but that does mean your astromech is always free to act along with aiding your attack.



Shayuri said:


> I have questions.
> 
> First, do I have an astromech?




Yes, or rather, your E-Wing does. If there aren't full stats for an R7 somewhere, treat it as an R2, except for the special integration with E-Wing systems noted above.



Shayuri said:


> Second, How suicidal would it be to double shields up in front and go barreling in to blaster range? This torpedo stuff is blah. Need action!




You can't; you don't have the Angle Deflector Shields starship manuever, which would let you do that (from Starships of the Galaxy; the Starship Tactics feat gives you 1 + Wis modifier manuevers).

You'll be in long blaster cannon range in another round (meaning they can shoot back). However, note that your torpedoes do more damage, and will be in short range. Please remember that shooting the bad guys while they can't shoot back is _safer_.



Shayuri said:


> Third, is there any point in aiming? The rules seem to suggest it's only good for countering cover bonuses and similar. But like I said, I'm new to this application of the rules, so...




There are some feats (and maybe some talents) that come into play when Aiming. But I don't think there's much point without it (except for countering cover bonuses).


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 19, 2009)

Actually, aiming is very important.  When someone takes 2 swift actions to aim before shooting a missile or torpedo system, if that weapon misses, it automatically makes a second attack the next turn at the same modifiers.  Meaning that the missiles Zenith (and the rest of the squadron) missed with in the first round willbe making a second round of attacks this round on their own.

On a side note, the rest of the pilots would actually be better shots than Zenith and Istara since I believe our BAB is only 4, and they have 5s.  We're better pilots though.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm going to be out of town and without dice and rulebooks Friday - Monday.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 23, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> Actually, aiming is very important.  When someone takes 2 swift actions to aim before shooting a missile or torpedo system, if that weapon misses, it automatically makes a second attack the next turn at the same modifiers.  Meaning that the missiles Zenith (and the rest of the squadron) missed with in the first round willbe making a second round of attacks this round on their own.




I had initially misread that, and thought missiles/torpedoes would get their second attack regardless.

Also, I'll be back home this evening (US/Pacific time), with access to my desktop and the spreadsheets I'm using for maps and range calculations (I threw together something that let me plug in a number of rounds, and get relative positions), and so will be able to move things along again.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 24, 2009)

If I am reading you correctly we get an automatic +2 from piloting E-wings?  Well, that was accounted for by the +2 from aid another I was having the droid do so I guess it balances out.

+4 (BAB)
+3 (INT of EWing)
+2 (Trained in Pilot)
+2 (E-wing Bonus)

+11

Does that add up correctly?


----------



## drothgery (Feb 24, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> If I am reading you correctly we get an automatic +2 from piloting E-wings?




Not exactly. You get an automatic +2 as long as your E-Wing has an R7 or other specially modified astromech droid equipped. If your astromech were destroyed and not replaced with another R7 (or other specially modified astromech), you'd lose the +2.



Shalimar said:


> Well, that was accounted for by the +2 from aid another I was having the droid do so I guess it balances out.




Yup. The main difference is that because of the special integration between R7 astromechs and E-Wings, the astromech doesn't have to use its action on aid another to do the same thing.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 26, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> fighting defensively is a Standard Action, so unless a ship has a gunner, or the pilot has some other way to gain extra actions they cannot make attacks.
> ...











*OOC:*










*OOC:*




OOC: Unless I'm seriously misreading things, fighting defensively includes an attack (or all the 'you and your gunners' language makes no sense) when you trade a -5 to hit for a +5 to Ref (for a trained pilot); if you want a +10 to Ref, you have to forego all pilot attacks (though your gunners can attack at -5, if there were room for any in TIE Advanced, which there isn't). 

Also, I'm not sure if this really makes sense, but my tactical thinking -- and so Lt. Gellian's -- is that if he's in medium torpedo range, and the Imperials are in long blaster cannon range, he's got the advantage. Hence 'backing up' to keep the range open.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, if he backs up he can't be locking on with his missiles before he fires since that takes 2 swift actions, which is kinda wasteful.



> OOC: Unless I'm seriously misreading things, fighting defensively includes an attack (or all the 'you and your gunners' language makes no sense) when you trade a -5 to hit for a +5 to Ref (for a trained pilot); if you want a +10 to Ref, you have to forego all pilot attacks (though your gunners can attack at -5, if there were room for any in TIE Advanced, which there isn't).




I thought so too, but apparently not.  Here is the thread  that made me think that it wasn't possible:  http://forums.gleemax.com/showthread.php?t=1107511&highlight=Fighting+Defensively

The reason that the -5 applies to you is that you can still take Opportunity Attacks and Crime Lords/Nobles can give other characters extra standard actions.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 27, 2009)

Backing up to maintain range only makes sense if we're not defending anything, I think. If we assume that the TIEs are attempting to engage fighters directly and won't be going after anything else, it works. If we assume the TIEs are mainly after the frigate, and are attempting to penetrate the fighter screen to get to it, then maintaining range essentially cedes ground and lets them get closer.

Though I suppose closing to gun range may not make a difference if fighters can't limit the mobility of other fighters...

Hee hee

Let me ask this...is maintaining range the flight doctrine of this commanding officer? If so, Zenith would follow it, even if a furball is more her personal style.


----------



## possum (Feb 27, 2009)

Just a clarification here.  On pg. 15 of Starships of the Galaxy, it explains Line of Sight when it comes to space battles.  I can use Born Leader and help everyone in the fighters and bombers then if my interpretation of the reading is correct?  Is it?


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 27, 2009)

If all that it requires is line of sight, then having communications with someone as you do would allow you to use it.

Shayuri, I actually think are goal is protecting the P-wings rather than just protecting our mothership given that the enemy only has Blasters which don't have enough power to actually penetrate the Frigate's shields.

The reasoning is the same though, backing up means that we let the Ties get closer to the P-wings.  We have to get in on them and start some dogfights so that way the ties can't get awa from us and towards the bombers.


----------



## possum (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah, that's what the book says.  I just want to be 100% sure.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 28, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> Well, if he backs up he can't be locking on with his missiles before he fires since that takes 2 swift actions, which is kinda wasteful.




Eh. I thought he had a pretty good chance of hitting.



Shalimar said:


> I thought so too, but apparently not.  Here is the thread  that made me think that it wasn't possible:  http://forums.gleemax.com/showthread.php?t=1107511&highlight=Fighting+Defensively
> 
> The reason that the -5 applies to you is that you can still take Opportunity Attacks and Crime Lords/Nobles can give other characters extra standard actions.




Without official errata or clarifications on this one, I think that for purposes of this game I'm going to stick with what I thought and ignore Rodney on this one. Non-total defense fighting defensively makes almost no sense at character scale if it doesn't include an attack. At starship scale, it just makes no sense at all.



Shayuri said:


> Let me ask this...is maintaining range the flight doctrine of this commanding officer? If so, Zenith would follow it, even if a furball is more her personal style.




Ruthless exploiting of range advantages is Republic tactical doctrine you've all grown up with. Exactly what's the best way to that is up to individual pilots and wing commanders. 

FWIW, there doesn't seem to be a great advantage to formation flying, as long as you're within mutual support range, so unless you're given an order, just have your character do what he or she thinks is best.



possum said:


> Just a clarification here.  On pg. 15 of Starships of the Galaxy, it explains Line of Sight when it comes to space battles.  I can use Born Leader and help everyone in the fighters and bombers then if my interpretation of the reading is correct?  Is it?




Yes.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 2, 2009)

blackrat said:
			
		

> I felt the need to post something eventhough there's nothing to do for Storm just yet.




No problem.



			
				blackrat said:
			
		

> How were the missile batteries formed again?




Each gunner in a battery (or fighter in a fighter group) beyond the first adds a +2 to hit. For every three points a weapon battery (or fighter group) beats the target's ref def by, they do an extra die of damage (up to the number of gunners in the battery beyond the first).

_Taelros_ has four proton missile tubes in its battery. You can use the tubes by default as a four-missile battery. Or you can break it up into a three-missile battery and one lone missile, two pairs of two missiles, or four individual missiles. But you can only use Storm's +5 BAB instead of the ship's base +2 for one battery/individual gun.

The frigate can fire next round if it delays until after the Imperials move.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 2, 2009)

Probably be best to use the 3 and then have Storm fire the last one himself.  Or if Dave lets you, have Storm fire the main missile with the others acting as a battery for you.

5(Storm's BAB)+6(the back up missiles) for a +11 before the ship's intelligence comes into play would go a long way in making up for that -10 for the long range.  Then again it would also really cut down on the damage.  So its a real balancing act.

I hope the Ties try and dogfight us, or go past us, we should have the piloting advantage.  We can pull them into dogfights as attacks of opportunity, either way, the bombers will be safe since we are between them and the ties and the ties would have to go through us to get in range.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 3, 2009)

I think I should divide them up so that one miss won't ruin everything.
I think the best balancing would be for Storm to link missiles 1&2 for his own shot and then have 3 and 4 take separate shots. So it's 3 shots alltogether, with Storm's shot taking the +2 from the other station. Does this sound viable?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 3, 2009)

You aren't likely to miss with a +7(5+2), but the two firing solo are given that your facing a -10 due to range and those only have a +2 from their BAB (and whatever the ship's Int bonus is.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 3, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> You aren't likely to miss with a +7(5+2), but the two firing solo are given that your facing a -10 due to range and those only have a +2 from their BAB (and whatever the ship's Int bonus is.




It's +4; stats for your frigate are in the characters thread, here. 

Before range modifiers, and not including Rosa's Born Leader...


```
Battery Size    Atk bonus (normal crewman)      Attack bonus (Storm)
1 (no battery)  +6                              +9
2               +8                              +11
3               +10                             +13
4               +12                             +15
```

<Jedi Mind Trick>Pay no attention to the stats for a Nebulon-C frigate.</Jedi Mind Trick>


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 4, 2009)

*For Alternate PC Consideration...*

It is a bit late in coming, drothgery, mostly due to my feeling I missed the train, but here is a Republic Marine for your review and consideration as a potential PC.

[sblock=Bio]Name: Wes Colton Homeworld: Corellia​Height: 1.78 m Service: Republic Marine​Weight: 79.83 kg Rank: Gunnery Sergeant​Hair: Brown Specialization: Scout/Sniper​Eye: Blue Generalization: Sensors, Gunnery, Pilot​Age: 28 Awards of Note: Second-Class Bloodstripes​Personality: Gregarious, dutiful, independent, perceptive[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]     Wes Colton started out his life by sneaking up on people, a habit he would refine during the formative years of his life, as neither of his parents, Geln and Tarace Colton, were planning to have a child during the turbulent times the Galactic Civil War. They were both Corellian Security Force officers, with Geln assigned to the Smuggling Interdiction Division, and Tarace an entry specialist with the Tactical Response Team. Even though it was a chaotic time, both for the Galaxy and Corellia, the Coltons took to the startling news with the same level of excitement that they did their work.

     Their planning was rushed, as Wes was born a week earlier than expected, as if he was impatient to come into Corellia, thus he was born in Coronet, the capital, instead of home-birthed at the family farmstead outside of the capital. Much of Wes’ youth was spent between the city and the countryside, as his parents wanted him to have a balanced life, exposed to urban and rural life on Corellia. His public education was the same, regardless of being in the city or the country; however it was his exposure to additional experiences that was different. While in the city, he learned various skills from his parents, who felt it was important that Wes gained experience from their lives. While in the country, with his paternal grandparents, Herm and Ilis, Wes picked up marksmanship and survival skills, amongst other things, while protecting the farm from sand panthers and other predators.

    It was during his early childhood that Wes was separated from his parents because of the tense situation between CorSec and Imperial Intelligence, as the some members former did not agree with the later about chasing rebels being part of their duties. It was after the Battle of Endor, the bittersweet victory of the Rebellion, with a grave loss attached to it, and Wes’ parents risked their careers, as well as their lives, by letting a suspected rebel spy slip through a port outside of Coronet. They were taken away, by Imperial Intelligence, but the outcome, whatever it may have been, was never realized, as the Empire soon abandoned the Corellian System, which switched their focus to recovery, not continued involvement in the Galactic Civil War.

     For the rest of his childhood, as well as his adolescence, Wes Colton grew up on a free, unoccupied Corellia, with a keen understanding of the Empire. It was this understanding, as well as Corellia’s insular nature at the time, that inspired the young man to enlist in the New Republic Military, in the Republic Navy’s Marines, as he felt inspired by the famous Corellian’s who had served with the Rebel Alliance, be it those who returned to Corellian service or continued with the New Republic, and he wished to make a difference.

     Over the course of the next decade of his life, Wes Colton was an excellent Marine, although he excelled in many areas, his specialty was as a scout/sniper. Often Wes would find himself scouting a system before an offensive, sometimes given a specific pre-offensive assignment, taking out a specific part of the defenses, including military personnel. It was during his first tour of duty, on RNS _Tatooine _that Wes, then a Sergeant, earned his Corellian Bloodstripe, second-class, on a pilot recovery mission at a heavily fortified Imperial prison. It was thought to be a suicide mission, but the young Corellian volunteered with a plan already in his mind. It is through his time on the _Tatooine _that Wes first meets Ariav Cyn and Lynial Gelian, as the former is the officer that he approaches to volunteer for the rescue mission and the later is the subject of the rescue.

     Not only did Colton succeed, but he has served several times on special ops missions attached to Cyn, thus it was only natural that he follow the now Commander to the RNS _Taelros_. While their relationship that of officer and non-commissioned officer, as Wes is now a Gunnery Sergeant, Commander Cyn knows that he can count on the Corellian, as does Lieutenant, Senior Grade, Gelian. Upon joining the _Taelros_, Wes quickly gets to know Chief Selkin, both on a professional level, as well as a personal one, if there was a sabacc game on the _Taelros_, which there is not, of course, then he would be there. 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Sheet]Wes Colton                               CL5
Medium Human scout 5
Destiny ;Force 7;Dark Side
Init +10;Senses Perception +8
Languages Basic, Binary, Rodese
---------------------------------------------
Defenses Ref 20 (flat-footed 17), Fort 17, Will 16
hp 58;Threshold 17
---------------------------------------------
Speed 6 squares (10m or 30')
Melee unarmed +4 (1d4+2; combat gloves worn) or
Melee knife +4 (1d4+1) or
Melee  stun baton (1d6+1 or 2d6+1 stun) or
Ranged blaster pistol, heavy +6 (3d8 or 2d8 stun) or
Ranged blaster rifle, heavy +7 (3d10 or 2d10 stun) or
Ranged grenade +6 (see type)
Base atk +3; Grp +6
Atk options
Special actions
---------------------------------------------
Abilities Str 12, Dex 16, Con 15, Int 14, Wis 12, Chr 10
Talents Acute Senses, Hidden Movement, Keen Shot
Feats Shake it Off, Skill Training (use computer), Weapon Focus (rifles), Weapon Proficiency (heavy weapons, pistols, rifles, simple weapons)
Skills Endurance +9, Initiative +10, Knowledge (tactics) +9, Mechanics +9, Perception +8, Pilot +10, Stealth +10, Survival +8, Use Computer +9
Possessions combat gloves, knife, stun baton, heavy blaster pistol and rifle (both with enhanced low-light scopes), grenades (2 stun, frag, and ion), hip holster, electronic bionoculars, utility belt , bandolier, security kit, long-range comlink, datapad, space suit, 4 power pack
Credits 2850
Experience 10,000[/sblock] Bio, sheet, and background are finalized.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 4, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> It is a bit late in coming, drothgery, mostly due to my feeling I missed the train, but here is a Republic Marine for your review and consideration as a potential PC.




Looks pretty good, but a few background nitpicks.
1 - In this alternate timeline, it's not the Imperial Remnant, it's the Empire. Which is still substatially larger than Republic.
2 - Your PC is young enough that Corellia has been independent for most of his life, and by the time he came of age, the alliance between the Galactic Republic and Corellia was pretty solid (it was somewhat shaky in the early years of the Republic). Why did he join the Republic military rather than entering Corellian service?


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 4, 2009)

drothgery said:


> Looks pretty good, but a few background nitpicks.
> 1 - In this alternate timeline, it's not the Imperial Remnant, it's the Empire. Which is still substatially larger than Republic.
> 2 - Your PC is young enough that Corellia has been independent for most of his life, and by the time he came of age, the alliance between the Galactic Republic and Corellia was pretty solid (it was somewhat shaky in the early years of the Republic). Why did he join the Republic military rather than entering Corellian service?




Nitpicks are good, helps things fit together.

1-I'll correct the Imperial Remnant references after this post.

2-Wes joined the Republic military because of two factors, his parents risked their careers and lives helping the Rebel Alliance and there have been quite a few famous Corellians who have been part of the Alliance and now the New Republic. When you add those factors together, Wes thought it was the right thing to do to join the Republic's military. He's not turning his back on Corellia, at all, but he is looking at a bigger picture and a stable Republic is a good thing. Plus, as with many Corellians, he just felt like it. *chuckles*


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 5, 2009)

Dave, if the rest of the squadron wont dogfight as Attacks of opportunity its going to let 7 ships gang up on 3.  Can they take actual Attack's of Opportunity then so theat they don't them pass by unmolested.  

Dogfighting is about the only way to protect someting in a space battle by preventing someone from approaching and firing on it.  Granted its kinda of klunky, but I'd hate to fail the mission because the rules were klunky so we didn't use them.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 5, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> Dave, if the rest of the squadron wont dogfight as Attacks of opportunity its going to let 7 ships gang up on 3.  Can they take actual Attack's of Opportunity then so theat they don't them pass by unmolested.




I can, but the situation isn't anywhere near as bad as you're making it out to be. It's not really 7 ganging up on 3. It's 7 trapped between 4 and 8. Remember that the P-Wings have two gunners; they can fire their laser cannons and their proton missiles at the same time.

Also, they're now within range of _Taelros_' turbolasers. Granted, the odds to hit are pretty much in 'hope for a natural 20' range (and a house rule I never mentioned before is that if you can only hit a 20, you can't crit).



Shalimar said:


> Dogfighting is about the only way to protect someting in a space battle by preventing someone from approaching and firing on it.  Granted its kinda of klunky, but I'd hate to fail the mission because the rules were klunky so we didn't use them.




I probably would have had them dogfight if things didn't appear to be going so well for your to start with. Though I may not be playing the TIE pilots as smart as I should be (frex, I haven't been using Vehicular Combat to evade attacks until I had Zenith do it).


----------



## drothgery (Mar 5, 2009)

Okay, I've rolled AoOs for the non-PC-piloted E-Wings; 5 hits, one was a crit and so destroyed a TIE.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 5, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> 2-Wes joined the Republic military because of two factors, his parents risked their careers and lives helping the Rebel Alliance and there have been quite a few famous Corellians who have been part of the Alliance and now the New Republic. When you add those factors together, Wes thought it was the right thing to do to join the Republic's military. He's not turning his back on Corellia, at all, but he is looking at a bigger picture and a stable Republic is a good thing. Plus, as with many Corellians, he just felt like it. *chuckles*




Okay. FWIW, at least in this timeline, a fair number of the important Corellians in the Alliance ended up in Corellian service (though an equally large number did not, and some at least tried to fade into obscurity for a while). Admiral Starglow's flagship is the _Wedge Antilles_ for a reason; before his death, he held the position she now has (fleet commander of the Corellian Expeditionary Force).

Also, what do you see your character's starship combat role as?


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 6, 2009)

drothgery said:


> Okay. FWIW, at least in this timeline, a fair number of the important Corellians in the Alliance ended up in Corellian service (though an equally large number did not, and some at least tried to fade into obscurity for a while). Admiral Starglow's flagship is the _Wedge Antilles_ for a reason; before his death, he held the position she now has (fleet commander of the Corellian Expeditionary Force).
> 
> Also, what do you see your character's starship combat role as?





If it makes more sense and fits better, I can easily have Wes be a member of the CEF and adjust his background to fit it, especially if a lot of those whom he would have respected finished out their careers in the Corellian military. I'm flexible on stuff, as I'd rather it fit nicely into the story, then be shoe horned into it.

As for Wes' role in starship combat, he's a nascent jack-of-all-trades type, who can be leveraged for a lot of roles, however I'd say he is a solid toss-up between being a gunner or being a tactical know-how person on sensors. He has the ability to operate the heavy weapons on a starship, pilot them, too, and work a lot of the systems. Part of that is because he's been sent on ops, by himself, and needed to fill these roles for himself. But, he's works well with others, too. I could easily see him operating sensors to give others aide when shooting or defending themselves during starship combat, with his gunnery knowledge and tactical knowledge helping out greatly.

Cool?


----------



## drothgery (Mar 6, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> If it makes more sense and fits better, I can easily have Wes be a member of the CEF and adjust his background to fit it, especially if a lot of those whom he would have respected finished out their careers in the Corellian military. I'm flexible on stuff, as I'd rather it fit nicely into the story, then be shoe horned into it.




For an enlisted man, I think it's probably better that you're in Republic service. Cross-posting officers is pretty common; enlisted, not so much.



Friadoc said:


> As for Wes' role in starship combat, he's a nascent jack-of-all-trades type, who can be leveraged for a lot of roles, however I'd say he is a solid toss-up between being a gunner or being a tactical know-how person on sensors. He has the ability to operate the heavy weapons on a starship, pilot them, too, and work a lot of the systems. Part of that is because he's been sent on ops, by himself, and needed to fill these roles for himself. But, he's works well with others, too. I could easily see him operating sensors to give others aide when shooting or defending themselves during starship combat, with his gunnery knowledge and tactical knowledge helping out greatly.
> 
> Cool?




Cool.

Quick notes here
1 - Most of the people around Wes' age (late 20s/early 30s or their race's equivalent) on the ship are senior enlisted (the exceptions being Rosa and Lt. Gellian, and possibly a small number of others)
2 - If you want to invent a history with Captain Cyn or Lt. Gellian or Chief Selkin (or to invent a few of the officers and enlisted in Taelros' Marine contingent), go ahead


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 6, 2009)

drothgery said:


> For an enlisted man, I think it's probably better that you're in Republic service. Cross-posting officers is pretty common; enlisted, not so much.
> 
> Cool.
> 
> ...




Good to go, I'll stick with Republic service. I'll adjust things for it to make more sense, perhaps a bit similar to how American service personnel joined various fighting forces during WWI and II, prior to the US joining those wars. So it balances out.

I'll also work up some connections to those you mentioned, if I make up or add anyone, I'll let you know once I edit it into my prior entry in this thread.

Gunnery Sergeant is a moderately senior enlisted rank, or is in most RL militaries that use it, and only has four or five (depending on service) non-commissioned ranks above it, not counting the warrant officer grouping, which is shoe-horned in between non-commissioned and commissioned officers.

I should have more added to him tonight.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey, Dave, is there some background history on Captain Cyn or Lt. Gellian or Chief Selkin?

I'm fairly certain that I wanna attach some of Wes' in service time with them, but I wanna do it right, so I figured I'd ask you. *grins* Basically, just wanna make sure I take the right liberties.

Thanks, ahead of time.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 6, 2009)

The only notes I've put together so far are...

Lt. (senior grade) Lynial Gelian 

(Twi'lek male), Starfighter squadron commander

A former pod-racer from a planet in Hutt Space, joined the Republic Navy one step ahead of bounty hunters hired by Wirtala the Hutt, and with the help of then-Lt. Ariav Cyn. He was recommended for officer training soon after that, and has become an excellent pilot and squadron commander. He's older than almost everyone of similar rank in the Republic Navy due to his late start. His most recent assignment before becoming the commanding officer of Taelros' starfighters was as the junior squadron commander on the light cruiser _Tatooine_.

Cmdr. Ariav Cyn
(Miraluka male), commanding officer, RNS _Taelros_

Cmdr. Cyn is one of the very few Miraluka in the Navy. He's been involved with special ops a lot, including the operation that dragged Lynial Gellian kicking and screaming into the Navy. After serving together on the _Tatooine_ (where Cyn was exec), he asked Gellian to follow him to his new command.

Senior Chief Selkin is the senior enlisted in Taelros' flight crew; all I've written about him is
- he's a human or near-human male
- he runs a weekly high-stakes sabaac game
- his wife's older sister was the Nikita Taelros that the ship is named after


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 6, 2009)

drothgery said:


> The only notes I've put together so far are...
> 
> Lt. (senior grade) Lynial Gelian
> 
> ...




Awesome, that works out fairly well, in fact. I'll add some _Tatooine_ tours to Wes' background, especially with the Commander's special ops involvement, and it should fit in nicely. I definitely think Wes would play Sabacc with the Chief, from time to time, too. *grins*

Thanks for the info, I'll get his entry in this thread updated. Once it is, I'll let you know.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 6, 2009)

Wes' background, bio, and sheet are finalized with adjustments made to the background to fit into things more, including some tie-ins to NPC officers. I spent his money on his gear, as I figured it as his quartermaster footprint, but it still left him with 2850 left over. *chuckles*

Anyhow, Wes is there for your review and consideration, if you should have a need.

Thanks.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 6, 2009)

Apologies for slow posting from me lately. I've been sick for the past several days, and haven't been online much. I'm climbing back to health now, and trying to catch up again.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 6, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> Wes' background, bio, and sheet are finalized with adjustments made to the background to fit into things more, including some tie-ins to NPC officers. I spent his money on his gear, as I figured it as his quartermaster footprint, but it still left him with 2850 left over. *chuckles*
> 
> Anyhow, Wes is there for your review and consideration, if you should have a need.
> 
> Thanks.




Looks good; you can go ahead and copy him over to the characters thread.
http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/245600-star-wars-republic-empire-characters.html



Shayuri said:


> Apologies for slow posting from me lately. I've been sick for the past several days, and haven't been online much. I'm climbing back to health now, and trying to catch up again.




Don't worry about it. I haven't been feeling great myself, but that means I've been at home, not at the office, and so with better access to dice and rulebooks...


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 6, 2009)

drothgery said:


> Looks good; you can go ahead and copy him over to the characters thread.
> http://www.enworld.org/forum/plots-places/245600-star-wars-republic-empire-characters.html




Solid. Thanks!

I'll get Wes moved over today, once I'm back from seeing Watchmen, unless I miss the first showing, in which case I'll do it before.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 7, 2009)

I enjoyed Watchmen, quite thoroughly, and Wes Colton has been posted, too.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 11, 2009)

Feel free to jump into the combat scene. 

Also, I need an action for Storm; if you want to fire at the enemy frigate this round, you'll need to delay until after they move.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 11, 2009)

drothgery said:


> Feel free to jump into the combat scene.




Solid. I'm jump in ASAP. Thanks. Obviously, Wes would probably still be on the Taelos, though, right?


----------



## drothgery (Mar 11, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> Solid. I'm jump in ASAP. Thanks. Obviously, Wes would probably still be on the Taelos, though, right?




Yeah. No space on fighters or bombers for Marines...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 18, 2009)

Dave, just to double check.  It isn't yet Istara's turn so before Istara can search her feelings, but that wont be til next turn, which is after our Frigate and the Bombers act, correct?


----------



## drothgery (Mar 18, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> Dave, just to double check.  It isn't yet Istara's turn so before Istara can search her feelings, but that wont be til next turn, which is after our Frigate and the Bombers act, correct?




Correct. Also, the Nebulon-C needs to act, and Lt. Gelian (and maybe Zenith; don't remember).


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 18, 2009)

Gelian and Zenith are before Istara as well, thanks for the info.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2009)

Do any of our ships have Ion Cannons?


----------



## drothgery (Mar 30, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> Do any of our ships have Ion Cannons?




Nope. I kind of pulled ion cannons out of my ship designs because I couldn't make sense of the mechanics...


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 30, 2009)

I tend to put Ion cannons on any ship I make, then again, its usually just modifying space transports and they are pretty much defensive on something that small.

My understanding of Ion weapons is that if they beat the opponents Damage Threshold they drop 2 steps, and they take half the damage.  If you drop an opponent to 0, then they drop 5 steps down to disabled automatically.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 30, 2009)

drothgery said:


> Nope. I kind of pulled ion cannons out of my ship designs because I couldn't make sense of the mechanics...




You know, I had this big ol' discussion explaining Ion Cannons and their concept, but then I re-read what you said and realized that you were talking about the game mechanic and not the concepts mechanic. *chuckles*

Here I was, all ready to talk about electromagnetic pulse weaponry aimed along a particle stream, instead of as a burst weapon, and the positives and negatives of such a device. *grins*


----------



## drothgery (Mar 30, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> You know, I had this big ol' discussion explaining Ion Cannons and their concept, but then I re-read what you said and realized that you were talking about the game mechanic and not the concepts mechanic. *chuckles*
> 
> Here I was, all ready to talk about electromagnetic pulse weaponry aimed along a particle stream, instead of as a burst weapon, and the positives and negatives of such a device. *grins*




 That's funny.


----------



## Friadoc (Mar 30, 2009)

drothgery said:


> That's funny.




I've had to have the discussion before, both with friends that have a mind for theoretical science and those who do not, so it is close to an autonomic response, now. *laughs* Oddly enough, I enjoy theoretical physics a lot, but I need to get my mathematics up to snuff to truly grok it.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 1, 2009)

Dave is there anyway for us to target their shield generators and/or engines?  By default there isn't but would you be open to improvising something to let us target specific ship systems?

Strafing engines, or targeting the weapon systems since those are all external makes a bit of sense though probably at a higher penalty since they are much smaller than the ship as a whole.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 4, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> Dave is there anyway for us to target their shield generators and/or engines?  By default there isn't but would you be open to improvising something to let us target specific ship systems?
> 
> Strafing engines, or targeting the weapon systems since those are all external makes a bit of sense though probably at a higher penalty since they are much smaller than the ship as a whole.




Given this specific situation, I'll say you can hit specific systems at a -10.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 14, 2009)

I really didn't intend to go a week without posting anything. There have been some Real Life (tm) issues, but they're likely to give me more free time, not less (which is to say my job's going away at the end of the month, but I got a pretty good severance package).


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 14, 2009)

Gah! Sorry to hear it!

Hope you find something soon!


----------



## possum (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah, I'm sorry to hear that, too.


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 14, 2009)

Add my sympathy, as I've been there, done there, and only once with an okay severance package. All the best of luck and wishes.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that Dave, I wish you good hunting.


----------



## Blackrat (Apr 15, 2009)

Ouch. Hope you manage and find a new one soon.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey there, just wanted to give props to our GM for moving things along. I wasn't looking forward to rolling over and over again while everyone rolled their eyes and waited for the two Jedi to stop failing so hard.

(^_^)

Thanks, drothgery!


----------



## drothgery (Apr 27, 2009)

FYI - I haven't been kidnapped by ninjas; I'll have a post here in the IC thread in the next day or two. Hopefully.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 27, 2009)

*strokes chin thoughtfully*

So they failed. I see.

Next time then. I only need to get lucky once.

Mwah...mwaha...MOOOHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## drothgery (Apr 30, 2009)

Okay, Friday, and this time I mean it. That pesky 'job' won't be in the way anymore...


----------



## rpgramen (Apr 30, 2009)

Just checking in to let you know I'm still here and interested, boss


----------



## drothgery (May 27, 2009)

*Check-in*

Since things are likely to get violent Real Soon Now, I wanted to double-check on who's still around, if they wouldn't mind pinging the thread here.


----------



## Shayuri (May 27, 2009)

Present.


----------



## possum (May 27, 2009)

Reporting in.


----------



## Friadoc (May 27, 2009)

I is here.


----------



## Shalimar (May 27, 2009)

Here


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 1, 2009)

I am here finally. I've had some difficulties for a while now.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm going to be out of town Friday-Monday.


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 3, 2009)

A quick heads up, folks, but from 11 Jun to 15 Jun 2009 I will be in Seattle, for PaizoCon, thus my interaction /might/ be limited during that time.

While I'll have WiFi at the hotel, I might be running myself ragged, having fun, thus a bit out of touch. However, I will make efforts to post in my games while I'm there, once I've my blogging done for the day, too.

Anyhow, hopefully it won't be noticeable, but I figured a heads up notice was a good idea.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 10, 2009)

I seem to have picked up some pretty nasty bug, so it may be another day or two before I get this combat scene going.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 11, 2009)

Still sick. If this lasts another day, I'm bugging a doctor.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 17, 2009)

I leave today for vacation and won't be back to posting until July 1. Please autopilot Saricia until then.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 17, 2009)

Tailspinner said:


> I leave today for vacation and won't be back to posting until July 1. Please autopilot Saricia until then.




Okay.


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm back from PaizoCon and (mostly) well-rested, so I'll hop back into the fray, ASAP.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 20, 2009)

In case anyone hasn't noticed (and considering how erratic my posting schedule has been in the last couple of months, and that ENWorld turned email notifications off, I wouldn't be surprised if you haven't), I need actions for round two of the brawl on the bridge of the Nebulon-C from everyone except Istara (Zenith is up, unless Khyber's player reappears).


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh heck, I'm sorry. Thanks for the headsup.


----------



## possum (Jun 20, 2009)

I thought I already posted an action.  I activated Born Leader, moved up a square or two, then fired on the LWD right ahead of me.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 20, 2009)

possum said:


> I thought I already posted an action.  I activated Born Leader, moved up a square or two, then fired on the LWD right ahead of me.




Yup, you did. Sorry about that.


----------



## possum (Jun 21, 2009)

Finally thought of a destiny if it isn't too late.  How about rescue?


----------



## drothgery (Jun 22, 2009)

possum said:


> Finally thought of a destiny if it isn't too late.  How about rescue?




No, it's not too late. I think most of the PCs still don't have a destiny listed, and while destiny point effects are quite powerful, they're useful to have as way to get out of a jam if I miscalculate an encounter's difficulty too badly ...


----------



## possum (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, I get hit again with the same force as that grenade, I'm going to do what frequently have to do in another game when I get in over my head: "No, it doesn't."

EDIT: I didn't mean that I was going to use one right then.  I think I'll save them until I really need them.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't think I'd use an FP or DP without a player explicitly saying they were going to.

Also reminding Blackrat that Storm is up (and Friadoc that Wes is next).


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 26, 2009)

drothgery said:


> Also reminding Blackrat that Storm is up (and Friadoc that Wes is next).




Oh sorry, I'll try to remember that in about 9 hours. I need to check something from the books.


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 26, 2009)

It's cool that I wait until I see Storm's action first, right?

At least, that's what I was doing, planning my action, but waiting until I had no pending action that could interfere with mine.

Anyhow, I'm watching.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 26, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> It's cool that I wait until I see Storm's action first, right?
> 
> At least, that's what I was doing, planning my action, but waiting until I had no pending action that could interfere with mine.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm watching.




I'm going to slash at the big droid, and also probably at the Officer as they are standing side by side. There's the special Cathar trait that allows me to make extra claw attack in certain conditions but I need to check how it worked.


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 26, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> I'm going to slash at the big droid, and also probably at the Officer as they are standing side by side. There's the special Cathar trait that allows me to make extra claw attack in certain conditions but I need to check how it worked.




Solid. I was planning on tossing a grenade just behind the pair, so that it's blast radius would hit them both, but not you. It mainly depends on where you go, but if I can't see the right vector, then I'm just nailing a grouping of medium-zied war droids.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 26, 2009)

FYI, I've only been writing responses to IC posts right away because I'm currently unemployed and kind of bored. Normally, I'd let things stack up for a day or so unless one PC's action was likley to make another's impossible. So you don't have to post in strict initiative order if you don' want to.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 29, 2009)

... However, Zenith's up, then the officer, then Rosa.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 30, 2009)

... now, it's Rosa, Storm, and Wes (and the techs and Saricia, but they aren't fighting).


----------



## possum (Jul 1, 2009)

Had a post where I took a shot at a wardroid right before your update post.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 1, 2009)

possum said:


> Had a post where I took a shot at a wardroid right before your update post.




Missed that. Sorry.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 2, 2009)

Tailspinner said:


> I leave today for vacation and won't be back to posting until July 1. Please autopilot Saricia until then.




[sblock=Tailspinner]
There's some stuff that I'm going to handle differently depending on whether you're back or not. For now, let's just say that Saricia's fussing with that panel was not pointless.
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Jul 26, 2009)

Sorry for the lack of posts recently. I can blame some of that on ENWorld instability, but it's mostly just me not getting around to it.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 26, 2009)

Not a problem.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 26, 2009)

But Enworld's been BAD.

Really...really...bad...

I couldn't get on yesterday at all.


----------



## possum (Jul 28, 2009)

I basically haven't been able to get on the boards since Friday.  Good to be back, knock on wood.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 28, 2009)

Well, it's working so far today, sort of, but extraordinarily slow. I'll try and move things on today at some point.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 29, 2009)

Just as an FYI, I had Lt. Karan give the briefing because she's only the direct superior of one of you (Storm); Rosa outranks her, and the pilots (Istara and Zenith) and marines (Wes) aren't directly in her chain of command. So it should be less ackward to ask questions.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 29, 2009)

I take it that Istara and Zenith are excused from their flight duties for the upcoming mission?


----------



## drothgery (Jul 30, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> I take it that Istara and Zenith are excused from their flight duties for the upcoming mission?




Yup. Though you'll be bringing your fighters down with you to provide an escort for the troop shuttle.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 5, 2009)

Okay, it looks like ENWorld is finally responsive. If this holds up, I'll be out of excuses for not moving my games along.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 6, 2009)

Mini-bump because I hope the game's not dead, but I'm going to be out of town Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm here; Wes is just quite since, well, he's observing and I didn't think a flood of "Watching, still watching, oooooh watching...." would be needed.

But, I'm here. 

Edit: Just to clarify, that's not a complaint, as I'm having fun with my character and what not, just a common on my posting style. i.e. I don't post if I don't need to post.


----------



## possum (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm still here, my character just has nothing important to do right now, because I doubt going around and asking questions in a Republic navy uniform is all sorts of trouble.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry about my slowness, I just finished a finals week from hell. A 90 page paper on Project Management, three take home finals that averaged 20 pages, coding an inventory management system for a web services course, and then in the midst of that moving.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 7, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> Sorry about my slowness, I just finished a finals week from hell. A 90 page paper on Project Management, three take home finals that averaged 20 pages, coding an inventory management system for a web services course, and then in the midst of that moving.




Y'know, even after a few months of unemployment, the idea of coding anything major and not getting paid for it still does not sound like fun .


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 7, 2009)

drothgery said:


> Y'know, even after a few months of unemployment, the idea of coding anything major and not getting paid for it still does not sound like fun .




Oh, tell me about it. I've been out of work since April of 2008 and went back to school, since I want(ed) to bail on my current indsutry; I've been an IT monkey since 1996, working the range from run-of-the-mill customer service jobs to deep support to field services to systems administration.

Anyhow, I've earned an Associates degree, thus far, and I'm now in the process of working towards a Bachelor's degree, maybe two. I'm an Applied Psychology major, with my Associate's in Criminal Justice, and I'm thinking about adding a Communications program to my load, thus double-majoring. But, for some odd reason, the idea of adding a Software Engineering Technology major, instead, has suddenly become quite strong.

Now the reason that this is odd is due to the fact that since the past few years and change have been fairly rough on me, mainly due to living (previously) in an area with an unstable tech sector that flooded the local market with a lot of talent on three separate occasions in the decade that I lived there (Boise, ID). Yet, now, I suddenly find myself thinking of diving back into, this time with some paperwork and certifications behind my experience.

Eh, we'll see. Sorry for the share flood.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 7, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> Oh, tell me about it. I've been out of work since April of 2008 and went back to school, since I want(ed) to bail on my current indsutry; I've been an IT monkey since 1996, working the range from run-of-the-mill customer service jobs to deep support to field services to systems administration.




Hmm. I picked up a Computer Science degree in early 1999 (should have been 1998, but a bit of sophomore year slacking and changing my major from EE to CS added a semester), and worked mostly as an in-house web developer until the end of 2008. My job description got kind of fuzzy after we were acquired by a company that outsources most of their development work, even fuzzier after the transition work was done, and then was laid off at the end of April. Since then I've mostly been out of work; I thought I had a job last month, and even worked for a bit, but that disappeared in a contract dispute. But now I'm doing some consulting for the people who are doing my old job.

I've toyed with the idea of going back to school from time to time, but a graduate CS degree is pretty much useless outside of academia or research-oriented work (or to signal you know what you're doing when your undergrad degree is not in CS). Certifications tend to become obsolete quickly. And I can't talk myself into getting an MBA.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 7, 2009)

Holiday weekend...I should have posted something indicating I'd be away from the boards a lot...I'll post asap.


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 7, 2009)

drothgery said:


> I've toyed with the idea of going back to school from time to time, but a graduate CS degree is pretty much useless outside of academia or research-oriented work (or to signal you know what you're doing when your undergrad degree is not in CS). Certifications tend to become obsolete quickly. And I can't talk myself into getting an MBA.




For me, I was doing the job before most of the certs were really that big of a deal. Heck, I remember joking about how it was cool that or high school interns were gonna have A+ certs and MCSEs when they graduated high school, since it'd show that they had the knowledge that most have to get with experience. Now, there are folks who ignore 12+ years of experience without either one of those certs, which is irksome.

The odd part is that I doubt I would really use a computer degree, as I'm more prone to working my way into further freelance writing, editing, and development. But, it'd make for a good fallback, as will a Master's in Applied Psychology, as both fields pay nice and could easily support my other desires. It's weird, the point I'm at now, as I'm 36, worked for quite a few years and, thus, am beyond annoyed at the habits of some industries; i.e. pamper the executive and hose the worker beyond the normal reasonable levels that make pure capitalism work. *chuckles*


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 13, 2009)

Sadly, due to pressures from various angles, I'm having to cut back my gaming schedule. This includes, among other things, dropping out of a number of games, including this one. This was tough, because I like Star Wars, and especially the Saga edition, and I liked the -idea- of my character in this game...but ultimately I think the -execution- of the idea was pretty flawed...and of course, how many Jedi starfighter pilots does a game really need? 

I hated to choose this one to leave. It's been a fun game, with entertaining characters, and I'm absolutely sure I'd have found my stride with my character in just a little more time. You've all been great to play with, and special thanks to Drothgary for his excellent GM'ing.

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## drothgery (Sep 14, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> Sadly, due to pressures from various angles, I'm having to cut back my gaming schedule. This includes, among other things, dropping out of a number of games, including this one. This was tough, because I like Star Wars, and especially the Saga edition, and I liked the -idea- of my character in this game...but ultimately I think the -execution- of the idea was pretty flawed...and of course, how many Jedi starfighter pilots does a game really need?




Well, we'll miss you in this game. Odds are Zenith is going to end up ordered back to _Taelros_ and never mentioned again (at least, not unless you've got more free time and can run her again).


----------



## Friadoc (Sep 14, 2009)

While I'm sorry to see you go, Shayuri, I totally understand the drive behind it and I know I'll see you elsewhere, too.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 19, 2009)

*poke*

I made an IC post on Tuesday. And my copy of Galaxy at War arrived yesterday.


----------



## possum (Oct 7, 2009)

LOL, leave it to me to get killed by mountain lions from hell!


----------



## drothgery (Oct 7, 2009)

They may have been a little tougher than I thought they'd be...


----------



## drothgery (Oct 7, 2009)

Not that I'm encouraging metagaming, but it's worth noting is that you're likely to level up if you survive this encounter...


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 7, 2009)

Hopefully everyone remembers that not only do we have the ability to use a second wind to heal, but we also have the ability to use a force point to avoid death (see page 93 of SWSE). And, since force point totals are not cumulative as you advance level, so no reason to be stingy with them. 

I always keep on in reserve just for the whole "avoid death" moment.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 11, 2009)

I'll be out of town for work from Tuesday - Friday, and I'm not sure how much I'll be able to post.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 12, 2009)

Also, Storm's up.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up... Damn, this encounter once again reminded me why I hate the fact that Deflect and Block are separate talents


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 14, 2009)

I don't forsee Istara stopping treatment on Storm, and since you can take 10 on Treat Injury checks... 10+9=19+2(taking 10 on the treat injury check to aide her)=21 though I might be overlooking things.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 14, 2009)

Shalimar said:


> I don't forsee Istara stopping treatment on Storm, and since you can take 10 on Treat Injury checks... 10+9=19+2(taking 10 on the treat injury check to aide her)=21 though I might be overlooking things.




After a bit of double-checking to make sure there aren't any rules preventing retries of treat injury checks (I stuffed the SWSE core rulebook and the sourcebook for your feline friends in the bottom of my luggage...), it looks like you can do that.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 14, 2009)

drothgery said:
			
		

> If you want to rebuild your character more completely than just leveling up, feel free to do so, as long as you're conceptually the same character.




You know, I think I'd like to swap out the Lightsaber Throw to Block. It would be more in line with the duelist aspect I've been playing up, and since I haven't used the talent yet it wouldn't break continuity... I will probably be taking it again once I gain another level...


----------



## drothgery (Oct 14, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> You know, I think I'd like to swap out the Lightsaber Throw to Block. It would be more in line with the duelist aspect I've been playing up, and since I haven't used the talent yet it wouldn't break continuity... I will probably be taking it again once I gain another level...




No problem.


----------



## possum (Oct 14, 2009)

Well, leveled up my character to 6, and picked up an additional level of scoundrel.  It's been edited into the original post in the character thread.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 15, 2009)

I took another Level of Jedi, another force training, and weapon finesse as my jedi bonus feat.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 15, 2009)

Could you indicate what you changed in an sblock on your character sheets? Thanks.


----------



## possum (Oct 15, 2009)

drothgery said:


> Could you indicate what you changed in an sblock on your character sheets? Thanks.




Sure.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 15, 2009)

Done


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 15, 2009)

I'll level-up when I get back from school in a few hours, I had a psych test to study for, plus today was my first day of training as a production assistant for the local community television studio. 

Yeah, I'm so not experienced in the job, but I was hired more for my computer skills and ability to learn the ropes of the other stuff while on the job. I swear, I'm gonna need to build my own video editing rig, as that's some fun stuff.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 15, 2009)

Friadoc said:


> I'll level-up when I get back from school in a few hours, I had a psych test to study for, plus today was my first day of training as a production assistant for the local community television studio.




No problem. I don't think I'm going to move things along beyond you guys talking among yourselves until this weekend; I brought all the stuff I needed to finish running this encounter with me on my business trip, but my books and dice are still in San Diego.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 15, 2009)

possum said:


> Sure.




Unless I'm missing something, you're missing two feats.

You got Linguist, Point Blank Shot, and Weapon Proficiencies (pistols, simple) for free for being a Noble/Scoundrel. But you've only got four other feats on your sheet -- Dodge, Skill Focus (Deception), Vehicular Combat,  and WP(Heavy) -- and you should have six (a human bonus feat; level 1, 3, and 6 general feats; a noble 2 feat; and a scoundrel 2 feat).


----------



## possum (Oct 15, 2009)

drothgery said:


> Unless I'm missing something, you're missing two feats.
> 
> You got Linguist, Point Blank Shot, and Weapon Proficiencies (pistols, simple) for free for being a Noble/Scoundrel. But you've only got four other feats on your sheet -- Dodge, Skill Focus (Deception), Vehicular Combat,  and WP(Heavy) -- and you should have six (a human bonus feat; level 1, 3, and 6 general feats; a noble 2 feat; and a scoundrel 2 feat).




You're right.  I'll see what I can do.

EDIT: Done.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 18, 2009)

Okay, it looks like everyone's leveled up except Storm.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 18, 2009)

Yup. Done now. Took another level of Jedi, took feats Double attack and Force Training and the power Makashi Riposte from Jedi Academy Training Manual. Also swapped the Lighsaber Throw to Block.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 23, 2009)

I've been kind of busy with work, but I'll try and move things along tomorrow or over the weekend.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay, I was wrong about that.

And between temporarily moving for the next couple of months next week, and the time-sucking effect of Wheel of Time book 12, I don't think I'll be able to post an update before the middle of next week.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 5, 2009)

Internet access at my temporary place has been spotty, but I will try and get something done this weekend.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 8, 2009)

It's okay, Dave, I know how suddenly, and unexpectedly, life can be in sucking up one's time. Plus, spotty internet is a frustrating beast, now that we're all use to it being more stable, supposedly.

I can't speak for everyone, but I'll be here. I'd have replied sooner, but life has been draining my time, a bit, too.


----------



## possum (Nov 9, 2009)

As long as a game is going on, I'll be there.  So, you don't have to worry about me.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 15, 2009)

I really do plan to move the game forward at some point. Honest.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 26, 2009)

Out of town for Thanksgiving. See you on Monday.


----------



## Friadoc (Nov 29, 2009)

Hope you and yours have, had I guess, an excellent Thanksgiving and a safe and sound trip. See you on your return!


----------



## drothgery (Dec 18, 2009)

Sorry for the slow posting the last few months; I've been really busy @ work, doing some long-term consulting away from home, and have had a spotty internet connection where I've been staying.

I'll try and get things moving againg after the holidays, but at least through January don't count on major updates on weekdays.


----------



## Friadoc (Dec 18, 2009)

It's all good, Dave. I know how life can get, so no worries from this end of things and I'll be here.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 3, 2010)

Also, my sister gave me a copy of Dragon Age for Christmas and that's sucked up most of my free time that wasn't spent away from home for holiday stuff. But I think I'll finish that by next weekend, so if everyone's back from holiday stuff I'll try and get things restarted next weekend.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, I resolved the last action, anyway.


----------



## Friadoc (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm still here, ser. I'll just re-read the last bit of stuff, in order to figure out where I'm going next.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 13, 2010)

Friadoc said:


> I'm still here, ser. I'll just re-read the last bit of stuff, in order to figure out where I'm going next.




Is anyone else? I mean, I know going a month without posting in the IC thread, even over the holidays, is a Bad Thing, but I don't really want to run a solo game here.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 13, 2010)

Heh... The Cat is still running


----------



## drothgery (Jan 25, 2010)

Internet problems @ my place this weekend again. Sigh.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, I might as well bow to reality and say the game is on hiatus until at least mid-March. Work's been too busy, internet access at my temporary place too unreliable, and I'm moving back home to San Diego in a few weeks.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 8, 2010)

A hiatus is always better then an end, just take the time you need and I'll be here. It's all good.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 26, 2010)

Friadoc said:


> A hiatus is always better then an end, just take the time you need and I'll be here. It's all good.




Okay, more like end of April is best case for a restart. Work has been much too busy.


----------



## Friadoc (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey, Folks,

I'll be out of town from April 2nd through April 4th.

I'll try to check for anything important, but fair warning...I'm visiting a special lady, thus...busy. 

Laters,

Robert


----------



## drothgery (May 6, 2010)

Work hours seem to be down to something rational, and I'm mostly settled in my new place, so if you guys are still all paying attention, I think I can get things restarted in the next week or two (and last week I finished off my SWSE rulebook collection -- it's the only RPG with more than one rulebook that I own everything for).


----------



## Friadoc (May 6, 2010)

I'm still here, ser, and I do plan on finishing my SWSE collection come next term.


----------



## possum (May 6, 2010)

I'm still here.


----------



## drothgery (May 7, 2010)

Cool.


----------



## Blackrat (May 7, 2010)

Oh... Well, I'm here, kinda... If we keep the rate to few posts per week, I'm game. Can't really promise faster than that.



drothgery said:


> (and last week I finished off my SWSE rulebook collection -- it's the only RPG with more than one rulebook that I own everything for).




Ditto to this  I really love the last book. Perfect GM tool for SWSE.


----------



## drothgery (May 8, 2010)

That's three. I think four players in the minimum to restart (recruiting new people to replace more than half the party gets silly), so if one more person chimes in then I'll get to work.


----------



## drothgery (May 10, 2010)

Hmm... it looks like Shalimar hasn't posted anything on ENWorld since December, and I'd forgotten Shayuri dropped before then.


----------



## drothgery (May 13, 2010)

Okay, doesn't look like anyone else is going to chime in, but I don't think 3 PCs is enough to sustain a game.

Options I can see are (in no particular order)

1) recruit someone else to play Istara
2) see if Shayuri's interested in dragging Zennith out of retirement
3) do a limited general recruiting for new players


----------



## drothgery (May 15, 2010)

Any preferences from you three on which approach to fill out the game?


----------



## Friadoc (May 15, 2010)

I'd say either get Shayuri to return, a general recruitment, or a reboot with recruitment. I ain't a huge fan of folk playing the characters of other people. I know it happens, and what not, but I'd rather see someone new or a reboot.


----------



## drothgery (May 23, 2010)

I sent a PM... and then realized Shayuri's not a community supporter (and so can't read PMs).

Anyway, I've changed the thread title and put a basic recruiting block in the first post. I'd strongly recommend any potential new player read the first few pages of this thread (possibly skipping character proposals) because I don't think I managed to collect all the information on my alternate Star Wars universe into the first post, but if you've got any questions, feel free to post them here or PM me.


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2010)

Actually, you don't have to be a Community Supporter to send and receive PM's. 

I just had to think it over.

I'm running perilously close to my limit on games at the moment...but I could probably manage another, and it would be nice to have a sci-fi game in the mix.

There was some role redundancy before, I recall...two or three Jedi pilots. If that's still the case, I might be better off making a new character. If not, then I'd be happy to bring Zee back.


----------



## drothgery (May 24, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> There was some role redundancy before, I recall...two or three Jedi pilots. If that's still the case, I might be better off making a new character. If not, then I'd be happy to bring Zee back.




Right now, we don't have any active Jedi pilots (Shalimar hasn't been on ENWorld since January).

Active PCs are 

Storm - Cathar Jedi 4/ Soldier 2 (Gunnery officer) - Blackrat
Rosa Merridon - Human Noble 3/Scoundrel 3 (Executive officer) - possum
Wes Colton - Human scout 6 (Marine gunnery sergeant) - Friadoc


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2010)

Well then!

Sure, if she's still alive then I'll pick her back up again.

I always kind of liked her, to be honest. Just need to try to remember what I was doing with her, characterwise. 

I'll read back in the archives a bit and see what I missed. Anyone up for a quick summary?


----------



## drothgery (May 24, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> I'll read back in the archives a bit and see what I missed. Anyone up for a quick summary?




You didn't miss much; I got really busy @work not long after you dropped (plus they dragged me out of town all winter, and my internet access at my temporary apartment was not great).

All you missed was an attack by some local predators, and some sneaking across the desert past some stormies standing guard -- which at last check, the PCs were still in the middle of.


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2010)

Hmmm...yet people seem to be level 6 now, yes?


----------



## drothgery (May 24, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Hmmm...yet people seem to be level 6 now, yes?




Yup; the PCs reached level 6 after defeating the local predators.


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2010)

Should I level Zee too, or does she have to earn it the hard way?


----------



## drothgery (May 24, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Should I level Zee too, or does she have to earn it the hard way?




Zee (and any new characters) shoudl be 6th level.

Heck, if the existing players want to tweak their characters based on stuff that wasn't out when I put the game on hold, that's fine too.


----------



## drothgery (May 26, 2010)

(bump)

Assuming Z's bumped up to 6th level by then, I'll get things moving again this weekend. I'm going to leave recruiting open, though.


----------



## Shayuri (May 26, 2010)

Zee's bumped to 6 and ready!

Oh, I need to pick a feat, I think, but I'll do that asap.


----------



## drothgery (May 26, 2010)

Now to come up with a plot device for getting Zenith back with the PCs... or I guess I could use the Foldger's Crystals method (i.e. we've secretly replaced Istara with Zennith; let's see if anyone notices...).


----------



## Shayuri (May 26, 2010)

She's a Jedi, you could always yank the Deus Ex Machina chain and send her a "vision from the Force."


----------



## Songdragon (May 29, 2010)

Greetings. I noticed that you might be looking for someone to join your group for some Star Wars Saga. While I am not too knowledgeable about the EU/post Return of the Jedi lore, I do know the Star Wars in general. I am also willing to learn and/or read up on some basic info needed. I currently play in Possum's Dawn of Defiance game, as Mir Malone (force using scout).

 If you do not mind a new player joining I am interested and can post rather regularly. While I looked over some of the information for this campaign and previous characters, I was wondering what exactly there is for characters in the term of class/races and what might be needed? I noticed in the first part of the this thread that the campaign is based in the Republic Military. Just how much starship combat is there?

Thanks for your consideration,
Songdragon.


----------



## drothgery (May 29, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> Greetings. I noticed that you might be looking for someone to join your group for some Star Wars Saga. While I am not too knowledgeable about the EU/post Return of the Jedi lore, I do know the Star Wars in general.




Well, as you might have noticed, this game is very non-cannon. Indeed, this game departs from the standard Star Wars universe slightly before the end of Return of the Jedi when Luke dies with the second Death Star (there are subtle differences before then, but that mostly was the behind-the-scenes rise of some NPCs to positions where they became very important in the rise of the new Republic, and retconning away some expanded universe stuff that I don't like).



Songdragon said:


> While I looked over some of the information for this campaign and previous characters, I was wondering what exactly there is for characters in the term of class/races and what might be needed?




Since Shayuri's back (and I'll be getting things restarted with the other Shayuri's character plus the three pre-hiatus characters who've said they still want to play this weekend), we've got

Zenith Khambatta - Human Scout 1 / Jedi 5 (Jedi Fighter Pilot) - Shayuri
Storm - Cathar Jedi 4/ Soldier 2 (Gunnery officer) - Blackrat
Rosa Merridon - Human Noble 3/Scoundrel 3 (Executive officer) - possum
Wes Colton - Human scout 6 (Marine gunnery sergeant) - Friadoc     



Songdragon said:


> I noticed in the first part of the this thread that the campaign is based in the Republic Military. Just how much starship combat is there?




The Plan was for about half the combat in this game to be starship combat rather than personal-scale. It's ended up less than that so far, and the immediate future is going to be on the ground, but I definitely want a skilled pilot, engineer, heavy gunner, or starship commander to be able to shine in this game.

Edit: Since it occurs to me that I wasn't 100% clear on this... yes, I'm still looking for one or two more people. There's a bunch of background spread over the first few pages of this thread (I tried to summarize most of it in the first post, but it's not everything). Feel free to post a proposed character or ask any questions in this thread.


----------



## Songdragon (May 30, 2010)

Here is the concept I came up with... Verpine Enginneer/Tech (scoundrel 5/scout 1). Question I have: Equipment (how much and the like, as well as having the tech specialist feat I would be able to modify some items.

Considering we are on a military ship, I am not sure how you would like to fit a Tech in the ranks. I suppose she can be transferred from another unit aboard the current vessel if large enough, or elsewhere within the Republic Navy. I see her joining up giving the opportunity to work on starships and other tech options for the cause. Even a minor officer would be... odd, but interesting. But whatever you decide. I figure Xiralaz is content to be fixing/tinkering with something.

[sblock="Xiralaz"]
Medium Verpine scoundrel 5/ scout 1
*Destiny* (Discovery) 6 
*Force Points* 8
*Initiative* +11, *Perception* +8
*Languages:* Basic, Verpine, Binary, Durese, Huttese

*Defenses:* Ref 22 (ff 19), Fort 19, Will 17
HP 54; Second Wind 14; Threshold 19

Speed 6 squares
*Ranged:* 
*Melee:* 
Base Attack +3

*Abilities:* Str 10, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 17, Wis 10, Cha 8

*Special Qualities:*Verpine Communication out to 1 KM

*Talents:*Knack, Jury-Rigger, Spacehound, Fast Repair  


*Feats:* Careful Shot, Point Blank Shot, Running Attack, Skill Focus (Mechanics), Skill focus (Use Computer), Tech Specialist, Weapon Proficiency (Pistols, Rifles, Simple)

*Trained Skills:* Acrobatics +11, Initiative +11, Knowledge (Technology) +11, Mechanics 16, Perception +8 (reroll perception checks), Stealth +11, Use Computer +16
*Untrained Skills:*Climb +3, Deception +2, Gather Information +2, Jump +0, Persuasion +2, Pilot +6,  Swim +3, Treat Injury +3 

*Possessions:* 

(to be determined)
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (May 30, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> Here is the concept I came up with... Verpine Enginneer/Tech (scoundrel 5/scout 1). Question I have: Equipment (how much and the like, as well as having the tech specialist feat I would be able to modify some items.




You can have up to 15,000 credits worth of gear, though most of it will be things issued to you by the Navy, rather than your personal property; you cannot have a starship or droid.



Songdragon said:


> Considering we are on a military ship, I am not sure how you would like to fit a Tech in the ranks. I suppose she can be transferred from another unit aboard the current vessel if large enough, or elsewhere within the Republic Navy. I see her joining up giving the opportunity to work on starships and other tech options for the cause. Even a minor officer would be... odd, but interesting. But whatever you decide. I figure Xiralaz is content to be fixing/tinkering with something.




Well, do you picture her as a talented young character who's new to the Republic Navy (in which case you're likely a junior engineering officer) or as someone who's been fixing starships and the gadgetry aboard them since most of the kids aboard this frigate were eggs (in which case you're a relatively senior enlisted tech)? Or something in between?

For purposes of this game, Roche is a member system in the Republic, if you're curious.


----------



## drothgery (May 30, 2010)

(oh, everybody but Songdragon, there's a new post up in the in-character thread)


----------



## Songdragon (May 30, 2010)

Being a veteran does have some appeal, but I think it would be far more interesting to be a new recruit out to prove herself, get promoted, and the like.

Updated Character Sheet (changed to straight scoundrel)

[sblock="Xiralaz"]
Medium Verpine scoundrel 6
*Destiny* (Discovery) 6 
*Force Points* 8
*Initiative* +11, *Perception* +8
*Languages:* Basic, Verpine, Binary, Durese, Huttese

*Defenses:* Ref 22 (ff 19), Fort 18, Will 17
HP 52; Second Wind 14; Threshold 19

Speed 6 squares
*Ranged:* Heavy Blaster Pistol +4 (+6 careful shot) (3d8+3, 2d8+3 stun)
*Melee:* Stun Baton +3 (1d6+2, 2d8+3 stun)
Base Attack +4

*Abilities:* Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 17, Wis 10, Cha 10

*Special Qualities:*Verpine Communication out to 1 KM

*Talents:*Knack, Spacehound, Fast Repairs

*Feats:* Careful Shot, Gearhead (KotOR), Point Blank Shot, Running Attack, Skill Focus (Mechanics), Skill focus (Use Computer), Tech Specialist, Weapon Proficiency (Pistols, Rifles, Simple)

*Trained Skills:* Acrobatics +11, Initiative +11, Knowledge (Technology) +11, Mechanics 16, Perception +8 (reroll perception checks), Stealth +11, Use Computer +16
*Untrained Skills:*Climb +3, Deception +2, Gather Information +2, Jump +0, Persuasion +2, Pilot +6,  Swim +3, Treat Injury +3 

*Possessions:* 
heavy blaster pistol (improved accuracy & double trigger), stun baton, holster(x2), comlink (long range), credit chip, datapad (mastercraft +1), portable computer (mastercraft +1 & system recognition), toolkit (mastercraft +1), security kit (mastercraft +1), utility belt, meshtape(x2), liquid cable dispensor(x5), all temp cloak, energy cell(x3), power pack(x3) 


*Background*
Xira as she does not mind be called grew up taking things apart and somehow having the knack to reassemble them. While in a working order, the items that she played with were never quite right again. Over several years her talents were honed and put to better use. She seemed to be some sort of technical savant. Xira also just gobbled up technical knowledge that she came across.

Xira soon jumped to starships, offering her services for passage. She soon learned that space was a dangerous place. She picked up some experience for combat from the more martially minded. 

It was on a private transport that Xira was able to save the ship from a pirate attack. On the ship was a noble’s daughter. Her skills caught the attention of all and the noble who offered Xira a position in the Republic Military. Xira found it a great place to put her skills to work while serving a cause.


*Description:*
Xiralaz is a younger Verpine that if one knew the species might guess she is not much older than an adult. She is smaller than most of her kind at a little over five and half feet tall but retains the gangly appearance of the race. Her chitin plates are a darker greenish brown in color. Xiralaz tends to dress, when not in issued uniform of the Republic Navy, in darker browns. She also has a shoulder of some well taken care of animal hide. Within she tends to keep all her tools and equipment within neat roll out equipment pouches. At her side is holstered a heavy blaster pistol and a sun baton. While still a youngster, she seems to have some air of confidence about herself. Ready to prove she can do whatever is needed of her. 


[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 1, 2010)

After PMing to songdragon concerning a different SWSE game, I thought I would pop in here and make an inquiry.  Since I already play in possum's DoD game with songdragon, perhaps you would consider accepting another player.

I haven't actually considered a specific character yet, but I figured I would ask first before getting ahead of myself.  About half of my Saga experience is actually in possum's game, so I am pretty much a FNG, but I learn quickly.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 1, 2010)

I'd really like to have six active players, so if you'd like to poke around this thread, the IC thread, and the characters thread and then post an idea (or ask me any questions), go ahead.


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 1, 2010)

Drothgery, posted an updated character (in my previous post). Is it alright or still need work? Or anything else? 

~ Songdragon ~


----------



## drothgery (Jun 1, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> Drothgery, posted an updated character (in my previous post). Is it alright or still need work? Or anything else?
> 
> ~ Songdragon ~




Looks good.


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 2, 2010)

Great. Not sure how you wish to intro Xiralaz to the the others. Looking at the IC posts, depends how far away Zee is and how big the fighter is. I know most are one man craft, but there were modified B-Wings that held two. Whatever works best for you though.

What what would the minor rank that Xira hold be?

Ready to start whenever you need me to.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 2, 2010)

drothgery said:


> I'd really like to have six active players, so if you'd like to poke around this thread, the IC thread, and the characters thread and then post an idea (or ask me any questions), go ahead.



Thanks. I will look around.  It will take me some time though, so what kind of a time frame are you looking at for injecting a 6th player?  Songdragon looks ready to go and I don't want to delay Xira's IC entrance. .

By time, I mean 1-2 days.  I am a little busy with RL today and possibly tomorrow, I have to give priority to my DM duties.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 2, 2010)

Songdragon said:


> Great. Not sure how you wish to intro Xiralaz to the the others. Looking at the IC posts, depends how far away Zee is and how big the fighter is.




Zenith flies an E-Wing, which is a one-man fighter. _Taelros_ carries nine E-Wings, and 3 P-Wing bombers (which are my creation; they're a product of the tech tree that means starship battles play out somewhat differently than in the canon Star Wars universe, and carry a pilot and two gunners; scan around the first few pages of this thread for 'proton missile').



Songdragon said:


> What what would the minor rank that Xira hold be?




Since the Republic Navy of my alternate Star Wars universe has a more traditional rank structure than the Rebel Alliance did, you're an Ensign (which is the normal rank of a newly commissioned officer; Jedi, the top 1% of the class at the Republic Naval Academy at Anaxes -- which is not the source of all, or even most Republic officers, but career Navy line officers tend to come up through that track -- and a few other special cases start at Lt. (jg)).


----------



## drothgery (Jun 2, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Thanks. I will look around.  It will take me some time though, so what kind of a time frame are you looking at for injecting a 6th player?  Songdragon looks ready to go and I don't want to delay Xira's IC entrance. .




I probably won't start you guys until this weekend (it'll probably be at the same time). Certainly not before tomorrow, and if you're not both ready by tomorrow evening (US/Pacific time) then it'll have to be over the weekend, as my tabletop game night is Thursdays and while I managed to slip away from work a bit today, there's no guarantee I'll be able to later this week.


----------



## Songdragon (Jun 2, 2010)

Alrighty then... I am ready to start whenever you need me. Like yourself I am on the west coast (pst). I do have most of the day to post as I work in the very early AM. Wednesday or the Weekend both work for me. I am looking forward to things to come.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 2, 2010)

Dang, should have asked this earlier.  What roles need filling?  With 5 characters already, everything could be covered.

Edit: Had some time today to look at the rules and other characters.  Looks like a need for a Combat Medic or another Pilot. 

For the Medic route either Soldier or Noble (Human) with 2 levels Jedi for some Force powers (like Vital Transfer). Anyone have an opinion to help me save time?


----------



## drothgery (Jun 2, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Dang, should have asked this earlier.  What roles need filling?  With 5 characters already, everything could be covered.




Recapping the existing PCs again...

Lt. (jg) Zenith Khambatta - Human Scout 1 / Jedi 5 (Jedi Fighter Pilot) - Shayuri
Lt. (jg) Storm - Cathar Jedi 4/ Soldier 2 (Gunnery officer) - Blackrat
Lt. Cmdr. Rosa Merridon - Human Noble 3/Scoundrel 3 (Executive officer) - possum
Gunnery Sgt. Wes Colton - Human scout 6 (Marine gunnery sergeant) - Friadoc     
Ens. Xiralaz - Verpine scoundrel 6 (junior engineering officer) - Songdragon

The most obvious hole is the lack of a medic (no one is trained in Treat Injury, and neither of the Jedi have force powers or talents in that direction), but despite that unfortunate incident with the cats, I think the PCs can live without a medic if you don't want to build one.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 2, 2010)

Appears we were writing at the same time.  I did look at the other characters and saw there was no Treat Injury and I don't mind playing the medic.  I am a flexible person.  I was thinking Combat Medic (Jedi Healer type), not straight doctor.  I just finished listening to the Medstar Books on audio format.  Haven't worked the build yet, but I have been thinking on things and looking through the books.

For space combat ops, not sure what to do for those situations.  Should I take Piloting for a co-pilot seat or just be a backup gunner?  Or just stand by in case someone gets injured.  Thus my initial indecision whether to take Noble or Soldier.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 2, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Appears we were writing at the same time.  I did look at the other characters and saw there was no Treat Injury and I don't mind playing the medic.  I am a flexible person.  I was thinking Combat Medic (Jedi Healer type), not straight doctor.  I just finished listening to the Medstar Books on audio format.  Haven't worked the build yet, but I have been thinking on things and looking through the books.




The only reservation I've got with a Jedi Healer type is that there aren't more than two hundred Jedi at this time, and four are already on one frigate (two are inactive/retired PCs) -- in a New Republic Navy with over 1400 first-line capital ships in its twelve fleets (which does not include local planetary defense forces).


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 2, 2010)

I have been looking at Soldier-4/Jedi-2, checking the Feats and Talents.  BUt if the Jedi Healer is not a good idea (did not really see a "no" exactly in your post) then I can drop the Jedi part, Maybe mix in some Noble instead.

What about for Space Combat? Need to take Vehicular Combat or relevant skills (Piloting or Use Computer)?

Edit: Did you mention taking over an inactive PC?  I don't mind playing Istara “Wildcard” Starglow. Either as is or getting to retool her a little different for my own tastes.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 2, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> I have been looking at Soldier-4/Jedi-2, checking the Feats and Talents.  BUt if the Jedi Healer is not a good idea (did not really see a "no" exactly in your post) then I can drop the Jedi part, Maybe mix in some Noble instead.




I'd really need to be wow-ed by a concept to allow another Jedi (as in a member of Leia Organa Solo's -- and later Padme Solo's -- New Jedi Order) in right now. A Force sensitive non-Jedi (even with levels in the Jedi class for mechanics reasons), especially one that wasn't consciously aware of his or her abilities, would be another matter.



perrinmiller said:


> What about for Space Combat? Need to take Vehicular Combat or relevant skills (Piloting or Use Computer)?




All I'm asking for regarding space combat as that any character have something to do so he or she isn't just waiting around in space battles. There's a lot of ways you can do that.



perrinmiller said:


> Edit: Did you mention taking over an inactive PC?  I don't mind playing Istara “Wildcard” Starglow. Either as is or getting to retool her a little different for my own tastes.




After thinking this through a few weeks ago, I think Friadoc convinced me that re-casting existing PCs is generally a bad idea.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 3, 2010)

Ok. I will get to work on the combat medic skipping Jedi. I guess he can be backup gunner if needed.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 3, 2010)

Okay, finished the sheet mostly.  Sorry I could not get it done before Wed night PST was over.  I will keep working it to finish the background.

Jace Falcon

Took Ability increase at 4th level for Dex & Wis

Most everything is probably pretty well known.
Comrade in Arms Talent - CWCG
Battle Armor Light Powered w/Helmet Package - KoTOR Book
 Environmental Systems - S&V Book
Medical Interface Sensor - KoTOR Book

Liberties that I took:
Utility Belt subtracted weight and cost of things I did not want (i.e. Toolkit)
Purchased both Medical Kit and Surgical Kit, but replaced Surgical kit in Medical Kit with the better one, kept the same weight as Medical Kit.

Question I have that can make a difference on the equipment.  Will the bonus from the Medical Kit and the Medical Interface Visor stack to give +4 for Treat Injury?  I don't see why not.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 3, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Question I have that can make a difference on the equipment.  Will the bonus from the Medical Kit and the Medical Interface Visor stack to give +4 for Treat Injury?  I don't see why not.




They're both equipment bonuses, and so would not stack. Also note that you cannot wear a medical interface visor and armor with a helmet at the same time.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 3, 2010)

OK. Maybe I will rework the equipment a little.  With the visor it saves weight and the Medkit is very heavy. 

Yeah I noted the helmet thing, during combat won't want to remove that.  For surgery I can use the visor, but not the medkit correct? Thus a need for both?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 4, 2010)

Okay, reworked Jace Falcon some more.

I switched the skill from Pilot to Use Computer, to participate manning a sensor suite if he's not needed for gunnery during starship combat.  I am also wondering if it would be better to switch the starting Wis and Int to take one more skill (Knowledge Tactics) at the cost of the +1 for Perception and Treat injury.  Opinion anyone?

I changed the Medical interface Visor to a Computer version for starship operations, since I cannot use both the Medical Kit and the visor at the same time.  Wondering about the MDS-50 Medi-sensor, can it provide a +1 equipment bonus to Treat Injury (I know it won't stack with Medical Kit - probably one in it already anyway)?  It gives a quicker way for the bonus in the heat of combat rather than trying to bust out the Medical Kit under fire.

Completed the Description, Personality, and Background on the sheet itself.  I gave him rank of ENS due to him being a medical professional or gunnery officer.  Not really clear how the military is organized in the campaign, I left it open to be filled in later if necessary.  Of course he could have started ENS in the medical track and got promoted to LTjg during his time in service and cross-training to gunnery officer.

Except for little polishing touches, I think I am ready to go.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 7, 2010)

Okay, looks good.

Please post your character sheets in the Rogues Gallery thread (which isn't actually in the Rogue's Gallery, due to old Rogue's Gallery being merged into Plots and Places, and the new one starting up only a few months ago).


----------



## drothgery (Jun 7, 2010)

(oops, wrong thread)


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 7, 2010)

Okay, will do.


----------



## Friadoc (Jun 8, 2010)

Okay, folks, sorry for the massive disappearing trick, but I'm playing catch up, as this is read, and more posting shall follow.

Sorry, Spring term finals were kicking my hind end.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 9, 2010)

I managed to get sucked into TVtropes browsing last night, and got started too late this morning to squeeze in an IC updated before work. Should be able to manage one tonight or over lunch.


----------



## possum (Jun 11, 2010)

That place is has some weird powers, I tell you.  You go in looking for a favorite movie and the next thing you know it's three hours later and you're now looking up some obscure Brazilian TV show.


----------



## Blackrat (Jun 18, 2010)

Just so you know, starting next week's friday (25th) I will be on vacation for five weeks. That's until the start of august. I will have internet, but I will not be online nearly as much. I'll try to post in every game at least once a week.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 19, 2010)

Blackrat said:


> Just so you know, starting next week's friday (25th) I will be on vacation for five weeks. That's until the start of august. I will have internet, but I will not be online nearly as much. I'll try to post in every game at least once a week.




Okay. I'll be out of town next weekend, but that'll just be Friday-Sunday.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 19, 2010)

Just wondering, what are we waiting for to advance to the next scene?  Is it a GM post or a player?


----------



## drothgery (Jun 19, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Just wondering, what are we waiting for to advance to the next scene?  Is it a GM post or a player?




Oh, it's me. I should post something in a few minutes, actually.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 24, 2010)

Unless I manage to slip in a post while I should be working today, or really early tomorrow morning, you probably won't be hearing from me in GM mode until Sunday evening.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 1, 2010)

Dave, how's it going?  RL still giving you the business?


----------



## drothgery (Jul 1, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Dave, how's it going?  RL still giving you the business?




No, just writer's block. Should have something set up this weekend.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 2, 2010)

Does this help? 

We open the door and to our surprise a Sith Disciple is there, pants around his ankles, sitting on the porcelain throne reading a magazine, _The Fresh Young Boys of Alderaan_.  Everyone roll Initiative.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 6, 2010)

Since you wrote everything in past tense, is the battle finished or ongoing?


----------



## drothgery (Jul 6, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Since you wrote everything in past tense, is the battle finished or ongoing?




I generally write in the past tense. But it's ongoing as the door opens.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 6, 2010)

Do we need to roll Initiative?


----------



## drothgery (Jul 6, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> Do we need to roll Initiative?




Well, you could stand outside and hope both the war droids and the imperials don't turn on you when you see them, but if you want to do something, rolling for initiative would probably be a good idea.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 11, 2010)

The guy with the lowest Initiative is going to shoot first, eh?  

I was sorta waiting for a Free Action from the XO to tell us to open fire.


----------



## Friadoc (Jul 11, 2010)

As with all chatter in RPG, the free action of talking takes place in odd places. But, his firing is within his action, anyone else can fire before him. 

As for waiting for an order... *grins* ...we're in a forward combat area, on the edge of a firefight between a foe and an unknown force, which I think calls for firing. If the boss wants me to stop, they'll say so.  Muhahah!


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 22, 2010)

Whose turn is it?  Are we waiting for Xira and the troopers to be resolved before continuing?


----------



## drothgery (Aug 1, 2010)

No, this is simply me being an idiot and not resolving things.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 16, 2010)

If anyone's still paying attention, I finally made another IC post. Will not go a month without posting for no logical reason again.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 16, 2010)

drothgery said:


> If anyone's still paying attention, I finally made another IC post. Will not let that happen again.




You do realise this post implies that you will not let another IC post happen again 

Anyway, for some reason the sblock code in your post doesn't work for me so I can't see what you put as OOC...

And a question. In the map there is someone tagged as T behind the stormtroopers. What does it denote?


----------



## drothgery (Aug 16, 2010)

Blackrat said:


> You do realise this post implies that you will not let another IC post happen again
> 
> Anyway, for some reason the sblock code in your post doesn't work for me so I can't see what you put as OOC...




There's something wrong with sblocks on ENWorld; the old ones weren't opening in FireFox for me when I wrote things. The OOC block, though, was pure apology for not posting.



Blackrat said:


> And a question. In the map there is someone tagged as T behind the stormtroopers. What does it denote?




Technician.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 17, 2010)

Blackrat said:


> You do realise this post implies that you will not let another IC post happen again




Say what?


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 1, 2010)

I will be out of town from  Thursday-Sunday, I might not have time to post tonight before I leave.  And Internet access might not be possible while I am gone.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 6, 2010)

DT; How do you feel about using JC114?  I have found other sites tend to use that often in their Saga Games.

And what are you using for movement speed while crawling?  Half speed?


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 10, 2010)

Can we have a updated tac grid?  Some people moved since the last one, I think.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 10, 2010)

perrinmiller said:


> DT; How do you feel about using JC114?  I have found other sites tend to use that often in their Saga Games.




(DT? I assume that's supposed to be me, but was that a typo for DR, or supposed to stand for something?)

Let's see how things go before breaking out optional healing rules.



perrinmiller said:


> And what are you using for movement speed while crawling?  Half speed?




There don't seem to be in a rules in the core rulebook for crawling (and I don't have the patience to look through all of my books). 3.x said you could crawl 5' as a move action; 4e says half speed. I think I like the latter better, so let's go with half speed.



perrinmiller said:


> Can we have a updated tac grid?  Some people moved since the last one, I think.




Added, though people really didn't move much from the last grid, other than Rosa backing up (and the trooper right in front of Storm doing the same).


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 11, 2010)

DR (Yes let's say that was a typo and not my stupidity. );

I don't recall seeing crawling speed anywhere in the rules, actually.  That's why I asked.  Other GMs have it as 1/2 speed as a house rule so that must be the consensus.

re: JC 114. I figure the rules for critical care and multiple second winds go right in line with your video game style rule of healing everyone at level up.  You still can only use 1 second wind in an encounter, it just means we don't have to worry as much about taking time out to conduct multiple surgeries to fix everyone.

It is still way less than those healing surges that 4th Ed D&D uses. For example Jace would have 4 Seconds Winds instead of 1.  The Extra Second Wind from Tough as Nails would then double it, but I would instead rather choose something else, leaving it at 4.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 19, 2010)

Is anybody missing information before they can post? The droids have all been destroyed, so you're not going to get in each others' way unless you want to.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 19, 2010)

Not I. Today's just been very busy. 

I shall be posting when I get home though...a couple of hours. 

Time to take these Stormtroopers to school!

*wonders if taking shots with a blaster rifle from behind cover is really Jedi-like behavior*

Say, are the things the Imperials hiding behind moveable? Like...could they be yanked into the air, and then smacked back down upon their heads?


----------



## drothgery (Oct 19, 2010)

Shayuri said:


> Say, are the things the Imperials hiding behind moveable? Like...could they be yanked into the air, and then smacked back down upon their heads?




They're very large, heavy, solid enough to appear to have been damaged little by blaster fire... oh, and appear to be attached to the floor.

So no.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry, I was waiting on Possum.  I will post later today, as I am on my phone right now.


----------



## Friadoc (Oct 20, 2010)

Done mind me. I'm paranoid and this is a test.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 5, 2010)

So who are we waiting on?  

If there is not going to be any character interaction, I can just complete the surgeries and we can move on.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 5, 2010)

Hee

Might be one of those things where everyone's waiting for everyone else to make the first move. Awkward moment lockup.

Lemme check the thread and see what I can do...


----------



## drothgery (Nov 5, 2010)

Also various other things have tied up my attention for the last week or so.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry for the lack of updates; I'll try and get something together over the weekend. I'm visiting family over Thanksgiving, though, so I'll be out of town and away from my computer Wednesday 11/24 to Monday 11/29.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 30, 2010)

drothgery said:


> Sorry for the lack of updates; I'll try and get something together over the weekend. I'm visiting family over Thanksgiving, though, so I'll be out of town and away from my computer Wednesday 11/24 to Monday 11/29.




Well, clearly I didn't get something together over the weekend. Will try for this week sometime.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 5, 2010)

BTW, I leave on a business trip for 4 days out of the country.  I should have Internet, but I might be short on time.  When I get back other RL issues will take away my gaming next weekend, so I might be scarce for the next 7 days.

But then again, I don't expect anyone in this game to really notice.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 5, 2010)

Don't give up yet!

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 13, 2010)

I have been back a few days now.  Just saying "hello".


----------



## Songdragon (Feb 3, 2011)

With respect, I am going to withdraw from this game. Events and roleplaying are proceeding way too slow for my interests. I want to thank you for the opportunity and wish everyone the best.

~ Songdragon.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 4, 2011)

Hm. I kinda got the 'game dead' vibe awhile back. 

Can we confirm or deny this, or shall it pass quietly into the night?


----------



## drothgery (Feb 4, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Hm. I kinda got the 'game dead' vibe awhile back.
> 
> Can we confirm or deny this, or shall it pass quietly into the night?




I'd rather not let it die, but I haven't been sufficiently inspired to move things on. So still in limbo.


----------



## possum (Feb 4, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Hm. I kinda got the 'game dead' vibe awhile back.
> 
> Can we confirm or deny this, or shall it pass quietly into the night?




Same here.  I kinda want to continue playing as well.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 4, 2011)

I was having fun with Jace and I can easily return to his personality since it is pretty similar to the character I am playing in Possum's DoD game.

However, I find the fact that the GM is running the game without any prep work so we are stalled while he waits for creativity to strike a bit off-putting.  

So I am undecided on what to do. But being undecided isn't holding the game at the moment.


----------



## Friadoc (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm patient, and understand how life gets. So I'm good if things pick up eventually.


----------

